# sno(w) cat serenade, march 13-16, 2020



## Pontoon Princess

sno(w) cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers

march 13-16 2020

3, yes, 3 great back country areas to cat around, different area each day....

Calgary,                  760 miles
Seattle,                   655 
San Fan,                 754
Las Vegas,              579
Reno,                     536
Denver,                  743
SLC,                      295
Green Bay,          1,623
Boston,               2,592
Cody,                     383
Red Lodge,             404
Post Falls,               448
Portland,                 582
Yakima,                  514
Medford,                 624
Des Moines,          1,291
Atlanta,                2,098
Ironwood,             1,461
Vancouver, BC.         791
Lima,                   2,220
Cheyenne,               668
Grand Junction,        575

detailed info in few weeks........think snow


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> sno(w) cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers
> 
> march 13-16 2020
> 
> 3, yes, 3 great back country areas to cat around, different area each day....
> 
> Calgary,                  760 miles
> Seattle,                   655
> San Fan,                 754
> Las Vegas,              579
> Reno,                     536
> Denver,                  743
> SLC,                      295
> Green Bay,          1,623
> Boston,               2,592
> Cody,                     383
> Red Lodge,             404
> Post Falls,               448
> Portland,                 582
> Yakima,                  514
> Medford,                 624
> Des Moines,          1,291
> Atlanta,                2,098
> Ironwood,             1,461
> Vancouver, BC.         791
> Lima,                   2,220
> Cheyenne,               668
> Grand Junction,        575
> 
> detailed info in few weeks........think snow



hosted lunch each day, FREE FOOD!


----------



## Mother Tucker

??? Curiosity has been activated


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Mother Tucker said:


> ??? Curiosity has been activated



excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mother Tucker

Ha Ha,,,Orange KoolAid yesterday, and more today. Building new back seating.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> sno(w) cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers
> 
> march 13-16 2020
> 
> 3, yes, 3 great back country areas to cat around, different area each day....
> 
> Calgary,                  760 miles
> Seattle,                   655
> San Fan,                 754
> Las Vegas,              579
> Reno,                     536
> Denver,                  743
> SLC,                      295
> Green Bay,          1,623
> Boston,               2,592
> Cody,                     383
> Red Lodge,             404
> Post Falls,               448
> Portland,                 582
> Yakima,                  514
> Medford,                 624
> Des Moines,          1,291
> Atlanta,                2,098
> Ironwood,             1,461
> Vancouver, BC.         791
> Lima,                   2,220
> Cheyenne,               668
> Grand Junction,        575
> 
> detailed info in few weeks........think snow



hospitality room with hosted open bar


----------



## JimVT

last time I got free food someone had to get married. is this by invite?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> last time I got free food someone had to get married. is this by invite?



slowly but surely, the interest grows, mystery abounds

jimmy, do you know how to serenade a sno-cat?

jimmy, are you an old grouser?


----------



## olympicorange

Mother Tucker said:


> Ha Ha,,,Orange KoolAid yesterday, and more today. Building new back seating.



    ……   interest is perked up....any pics ???    thx....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

olympicorange said:


> ……   interest is perked up....any pics ???    thx....



Oh, Mr OO, in due time, due time.........


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> sno(w) cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers
> 
> march 13-16 2020
> 
> 3, yes, 3 great back country areas to cat around, different area each day....
> 
> Calgary,                  760 miles
> Seattle,                   655
> San Fan,                 754
> Las Vegas,              579
> Reno,                     536
> Denver,                  743
> SLC,                      295
> Green Bay,          1,623
> Boston,               2,592
> Cody,                     383
> Red Lodge,             404
> Post Falls,               448
> Portland,                 582
> Yakima,                  514
> Medford,                 624
> Des Moines,          1,291
> Atlanta,                2,098
> Ironwood,             1,461
> Vancouver, BC.         791
> Lima,                   2,220
> Cheyenne,               668
> Grand Junction,        575
> 
> detailed info in few weeks........think snow



the gathering of old grousers will be held 70 years after the first Soil and Conservation Service held their very first snow cat trials at this location....

and which sno(w) cat took the top 2 spots? and what finished 3rd?

think snow...


----------



## JimVT

is it hotdogs. hard to pass on them dogs


----------



## Pontoon Princess

olympicorange said:


> ……   interest is perked up....any pics ???    thx....



beautiful, Eh?

and for you Jimbo VT, just hot dogs, each and every meal...

think snow 

think snow

think snow


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> sno(w) cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers
> 
> march 13-16 2020
> 
> 3, yes, 3 great back country areas to cat around, different area each day....
> 
> Calgary,                  760 miles
> Seattle,                   655
> San Fan,                 754
> Las Vegas,              579
> Reno,                     536
> Denver,                  743
> SLC,                      295
> Green Bay,          1,623
> Boston,               2,592
> Cody,                     383
> Red Lodge,             404
> Post Falls,               448
> Portland,                 582
> Yakima,                  514
> Medford,                 624
> Des Moines,          1,291
> Atlanta,                2,098
> Ironwood,             1,461
> Vancouver, BC.         791
> Lima,                   2,220
> Cheyenne,               668
> Grand Junction,        575
> Corvaliis,                 596
> Grass Valley,            623
> 
> 
> 
> detailed info in few weeks........think snow




think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow


----------



## JimVT

is this going to replace the McCall event?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> is this going to replace the McCall event?



Mr, James VT, sir

you should ask vintage bike guy that question....


----------



## olympicorange

Pontoon Princess said:


> think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow think snow



         ……   please don't rush it …LOL...  some of us just aren't ready yet... I wish we got some of your summer heat wave, … we sure got ''jipped'' on our summer over this way....  now it feels like mid-October.... OOeevay…. beautiful pics though.....


----------



## GlacierSean

This is not a drill, it snowed at my house last night. I know it's just a dusting but it's still snow.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

old grousers from Wisconsin, New York, Colorado, New Hampshire, Washington, Oregon, Utah, Northern Idaho, and California are planning to come, love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Pontoon Princess

we will be staying at the Inn...................


----------



## Pontoon Princess

attention all....

on or about oct 1st, complete schedule, reservation info with group discount code for the Inn, and optional day 5 info will be posted....

finishing up last and final details...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

if you do not come, I can guarantee one thing, you wish be wishing for the rest of your snow catting days, that you did......


----------



## Pontoon Princess

don't believe everything you read...


----------



## Backyardski

Are you kidding?! Craters of the moon is one of the most welcoming landscapes I’ve ever seen. What an oasis!


----------



## Backyardski

I guess there are other areas too. Snow in August


----------



## Pontoon Princess

come and put a face and name to your forums snow cat buddies in sun valley and make new friends


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Great Colorado is represented! no need for me to go then.:th_lmao:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

aaron tucker said:


> Great Colorado is represented! no need for me to go then.:th_lmao:




sorry to hear, I know there are many that would like to meet you......

maybe you will change your mind


----------



## GMoose

Here is for those getting to go to Sun Valley, the snow has started. This is outside my camper door this morning at to the SNRA (Sawtooth National Recreation Area) about 10 miles outside of Sun Valley.


----------



## Nikson

Hmmm.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> sno(w) cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers
> 
> march 13-16 2020
> 
> 3, yes, 3 great back country areas to cat around, different area each day....
> 
> Calgary,                  760 miles
> Seattle,                   655
> San Fan,                 754
> Las Vegas,              579
> Reno,                     536
> Denver,                  743
> SLC,                      295
> Green Bay,          1,623
> Boston,               2,592
> Cody,                     383
> Red Lodge,             404
> Post Falls,               448
> Portland,                 582
> Yakima,                  514
> Medford,                 624
> Des Moines,          1,291
> Atlanta,                2,098
> Ironwood,             1,461
> Vancouver, BC.         791
> Lima,                   2,220
> Cheyenne,               668
> Grand Junction,        575
> 
> detailed info in few weeks........think snow



okay, all you snow cat adventure lovers,

schedule is finalized, room rates locked in ( they are amazingly good ) back country locations checked out, discounted ski tickets, just waiting for the reservation code to be formatted, this all should be done by the 10th of October and you will be good to make reservations, looking forward to seeing everyone at the gathering of old grousers.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> okay, all you snow cat adventure lovers,
> 
> schedule is finalized, room rates locked in ( they are amazingly good ) back country locations checked out, discounted ski tickets, just waiting for the reservation code to be formatted, this all should be done by the 10th of October and you will be good to make reservations, looking forward to seeing everyone at the gathering of old grousers.



Waiting with bated breath....


----------



## funtracks

Sounds like an amazing adventure, will start greasing the skids now with the family!  Can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## 1boringguy

Backyardski said:


> Are you kidding?! Craters of the moon is one of the most welcoming landscapes I’ve ever seen. What an oasis!



As my wise old Aussie friend says, "what ever you're into man".
https://www.nps.gov/crmo/index.htm

Oddly enough (or thankfully) they don't mention hot springs. This one may or may not be right at the edge of the lave flow &#55357;&#56841; Only a hours drive from Sun Valley.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jim vt, i am extending a personal invitation to you and the snow trac mafia, to come and enjoy the wonders of the Sawtooth Mountains...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

As we wait for the reservation code, thought I would give you cat crazy folks the schedule for the 'Snow Cat Serenade' a 'Gathering of Old Grousers'

First, and really important, all rooms are at the Sun Valley Inn, I have a block of rooms reserved. You are reasonable for making you own reservations and you will need the reservation code to get the preferred rate of $220.00 single occupancy for a  Luxury King and $240.00 for single occupancy for 2 Luxury Queens, plus tax of 18%, these rates apply only at the Sun Valley Inn. 

I would strongly suggest that you make your reservation within the next 60 days....I will have the code by the 10th of October.



                                  Friday, March 13, 2020, 

     Arrive and check in at Sun Valley Inn, dinner on your own and or with friends,
about 7:30 pm meet me in the Rams Head Lounge for after dinner drinks, I am      Hosting. will hand out packets with info and stuff for the weekend, you will really need this packet to ensure you know where to go and when to meet up, also set up group TEXT, which is really helpful way to stay in touch.

                                Saturday, March 14, 2020,

     Back country snow catting, we will be going north of Ketchum/Sun Valley up the Wood River Valley towards Galena Summit. Hosted lunch is Provided.

Dinner will be a horse drawn sleigh ride to Trail Creek Cabin. These dinners are 4 course, fabulous food and the cabin is truly rustic, with live music. and the sleigh ride back under the stars is so memorable. You will need to make your own reservations when you check in if not sooner.

After dinner, I would suggest heading into Ketchum, to check out the night life, or just go over to the Duchin Room for drinks and live music in the Lodge.

                                  Sunday, March 15, 2020

     Back up to Galena Summit area to snow cat up the other side of the valley, deep into the back country. Hosted lunch is provided.

dinner that evening is Bowling, Beer & Pizza in the basement of the Lodge. I am hosting, starting about 6 ish.

                                  Monday, March 16, 2020

     Skiing/boarding, ice staking, X-country skiing, hot springs, Spa, shopping, snow shoeing, etc etc etc

check out, saying our good byes, and wishing that we stay a little longer:  



now, if you wish to stay a couple extra days, Sun Valley will honor these rates 3 days prior and 3 days following our gathering, the lift tickets are discounted to $92.00 per day or $177.00 for 2 days or $260.00 for 3 days for your entire stay. you may want to add at least one extra day, I am planning to go to the Soldier Mountain area snow catting on Tuesday, another great back country spot. There is so much to do, boarding, skiing X country skiing, Spa, ice staking, hot springs, movie theater, dining, snow shoeing, etc etc etc and extra day or two is warranted.

fyi, both Delta and Alaska Airlines have direct flights into Sun Valley, I know for a fact there will be plenty of extra seats, you do not need to bring a snow cat to come and make some new cat friends.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

This sounds fantastic! Thank you for organizing this event Princess!! We are planning to attend. The extra day or two also sounds well worth it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Sno-Surfer said:


> This sounds fantastic! Thank you for organizing this event Princess!! We are planning to attend. The extra day or two also sounds well worth it.



you are welcome sno-surfer dude.......


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> As we wait for the reservation code, thought I would give you cat crazy folks the schedule for the 'Snow Cat Serenade' a 'Gathering of Old Grousers'
> 
> First, and really important, all rooms are at the Sun Valley Inn, I have a block of rooms reserved. You are reasonable for making you own reservations and you will need the reservation code to get the preferred rate of $220.00 for a  Luxury King and $240.00 for 2 Luxury Queens, plus tax of 18%, these rates apply only at the Sun Valley Inn.
> 
> I would strongly suggest that you make your reservation within the next 60 days....I will have the code by the 10th of October.
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, March 13, 2020,
> 
> Arrive and check in at Sun Valley Inn, dinner on your own and or with friends,
> about 7:30 pm meet me in the Rams Head Lounge for after dinner drinks, I am      Hosting. will hand out packets with info and stuff for the weekend, you will really need this packet to ensure you know where to go and when to meet up, also set up group TEXT, which is really helpful way to stay in touch.
> 
> Saturday, March 14, 2020,
> 
> Back country snow catting, we will be going north of Ketchum/Sun Valley up the Wood River Valley towards Galena Summit. Hosted lunch is Provided.
> 
> Dinner will be a horse drawn sleigh ride to Trail Creek Cabin. These dinners are 4 course, fabulous food and the cabin is truly rustic, with live music. and the sleigh ride back under the stars is so memorable. You will need to make your own reservations when you check in if not sooner.
> 
> After dinner, I would suggest heading into Ketchum, to check out the night life, or just go over to the Duchin Room for drinks and live music in the Lodge.
> 
> Sunday, March 15, 2020
> 
> Back up to Galena Summit area to snow cat up the other side of the valley, deep into the back country. Hosted lunch is provided.
> 
> dinner that evening is Bowling, Beer & Pizza in the basement of the Lodge. I am hosting, starting about 6 ish.
> 
> Monday, March 16, 2020
> 
> Skiing/boarding, ice staking, X-country skiing, hot springs, Spa, shopping, snow shoeing, etc etc etc
> 
> check out, saying our good byes, and wishing that we stay a little longer:
> 
> 
> 
> now, if you wish to stay a couple extra days, Sun Valley will honor these rates 3 days prior and 3 days following our gathering, the lift tickets are discounted to $92.00 per day or $177.00 for 2 days or $260.00 for 3 days for your entire stay. you may want to add at least one extra day, I am planning to go to the Soldier Mountain area snow catting on Tuesday, another great back country spot. There is so much to do, boarding, skiing, X country skiing, Spa, ice staking, hot springs, movie theater, dining, snow shoeing, etc etc etc and extra day or two is warranted.
> 
> fyi, both Delta and Alaska Airlines have direct flights into Sun Valley, I know for a fact there will be plenty of extra seats, you do not need to bring a snow cat to come and make some new cat friends.



forgot to add, we will have an experienced USFS back country person coming along to make sure we get into the remote parts of the Sawtooths and the back country skiing should be as good as it gets, as, we will the only ones there...


----------



## Track Addict

Brian and Brian Jr are in! Wife and youngest have to sit out this one out unfortunately.

We will be chasing fresh tracks and open sno cat  seats!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Brian and Brian Jr are in! Wife and youngest have to sit out this one out unfortunately.
> 
> We will be chasing fresh tracks and open sno cat  seats!  Thanks in advance.




chase away and so glad to have Brian and Brian coming...


----------



## JimVT

thanks for setting this up but i'm not sure about me going. I just opened a go fund account and we'll see how that goes.
jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> thanks for setting this up but i'm not sure about me going. I just opened a go fund account and we'll see how that goes.
> jim



Jim VT, I have serval big bags of pop cans that I can contribute to your "go fund me to sun valley" account, very worthy cause. 

really counting on the snow trac mafia and Lyndon coming, it is only 655 miles to" Snow Cat Serenade", a "gathering of old grousers" that is 3 tanks of gas, and if share your room with 2 queen beds, you get your per night cost down to $67.00 per night, Saturday and Sunday lunch is free and Sunday night dinner is also free, have a couple boxes of corn flakes I will donate to the cause.....

not sure a snow cat event would be the same.....without you and the snow cat mafia/Lyndon


----------



## Pontoon Princess

attention attention attention............


here is the link for making reservation for the snow cat serenade


https://www.sunvalley.com/trip-planner/groups/0320SNOC


When you click on the link, it will direct you to the Sun Valley web page, then in about 30 seconds, it will pull up the sno cat gathering reservation page, and from there you can make your reservation, by using this link, you will get the preferred rate for the event and do remember we are staying in the Sun Valley Inn. Please, if you can, make your reservation within the next 60 days.

thank you in advance

Pontoon Priceness

  


PS. just made my reservation using the weblink and wow, it was easy....


----------



## vintagebike

Cathy, Steve and Sophie will be there.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

even way back when in 1958, everyone knew were the action was, come and join the gathering of old grousers.....


----------



## pointy chops

Made our reservation! Looking forward to the fun!


----------



## olympicorange

Pontoon Princess said:


> attention attention attention............
> 
> 
> here is the link for making reservation for the snow cat serenade
> 
> 
> https://www.sunvalley.com/trip-planner/groups/0320SNOC
> 
> 
> When you click on the link, it will direct you to the Sun Valley web page, then in about 30 seconds, it will pull up the sno cat gathering reservation page, and from there you can make your reservation, by using this link, you will get the preferred rate for the event and do remember we are staying in the Sun Valley Inn. Please, if you can, make your reservation within the next 60 days.
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> Pontoon Priceness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. just made my reservation using the weblink and wow, it was easy....



…   looks like quite a place ,... I have a friend that grew up there , and moved east in her younger years...  she has some great stories..... the valley of the superstars, entertainers,  the rich& famous....   sounds like a cool place to gather …...Enjoy ...woooooo….


----------



## Pontoon Princess

olympicorange said:


> …   looks like quite a place ,... I have a friend that grew up there , and moved east in her younger years...  she has some great stories..... the valley of the superstars, entertainers,  the rich& famous....   sounds like a cool place to gather …...Enjoy ...woooooo….



I also grew up there, till I was 15 and the family moved back to portland, yup, there are many many stories to tell, did not need to be rich to have a life full of riches...

starting with the first vehicle I learned to drive, was a Tucker...Tony Bennett singing Moon River on the ski bus, watch Jean Claude Killy win ski races, and having Warren Miller camp out in our driveway, Peggy Fleming skate, etc etc etc

FYI, it is darn easy to fly into sun valley now days, get to Chicago and it is a direct flight from there...

pretty sure, you would consider it well worth your time to come


----------



## 1boringguy

PP 
"am planning to go to the Soldier Mountain area snow catting on Tuesday, another great back country spot. "

Assuming this involves trailering to Soldier,
one is only an hour from this rather unique 'Apres Catting' spot. And hardly out of one's way if heading on home westbound &#55357;&#56841;

http://trinityhotsprings.club/


----------



## Backyardski

Stick a pin in Lima, NY. 
Mrs. Ski and I have room and flights booked, no kids!


----------



## j farm

Reservations have been made!


----------



## Track Addict

Team Bri is booked.  I’ll bring the juicy fruit gum you get your sticks shined up!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Backyardski said:


> Stick a pin in Lima, NY.
> Mrs. Ski and I have room and flights booked, no kids!



wonderful, thank you


----------



## Pontoon Princess

j farm said:


> Reservations have been made!



good, thank you


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Team Bri is booked.  I’ll bring the juicy fruit gum you get your sticks shined up!



excellent to have team Bri at the gathering of old grousers


----------



## sno-drifter

I have my reservations about Sun Valley too. Also, will attend if allowed.


----------



## olympicorange

Pontoon Princess said:


> I also grew up there, till I was 15 and the family moved back to portland, yup, there are many many stories to tell, did not need to be rich to have a life full of riches...
> 
> starting with the first vehicle I learned to drive, was a Tucker...Tony Bennett singing Moon River on the ski bus, watch Jean Claude Killy win ski races, and having Warren Miller camp out in our driveway, Peggy Fleming skate, etc etc etc
> 
> FYI, it is darn easy to fly into sun valley now days, get to Chicago and it is a direct flight from there...
> 
> pretty sure, you would consider it well worth your time to come



   …..   Very cool,..  TY,..   that's awesome,...   thank you for invite , ..  and i'm sure its an event not to miss,..  wish I could fit it in ,...  I don't believe I can swing it , on many levels,...  my loss for sure,.....


----------



## GMoose

Question:  Parking for trucks with trailers, is there plenty at the Sun Valley Inn?  Last year when I went to the Colorado jamboree, I had issues finding parking in the town I stayed in (Frisco, Silverthorne, and Dillon).  What I found was a town set up for SUV's, not trucks with trailers, there were some great challenges finding parking.

I am hoping to bring Frandee - 37, but have some issues.  My son should be graduating from Marine boot camp that Friday.  If I can pull this off I will bring the Frandee to Bellevue or Hailey and find a storage place to keep it early in the week then fly out of Hailey to the graduation, then fly back Friday night, pick up the cat and see everyone Saturday morning.  If I can pull this off I will need some help with obtaining the Friday night information that will be given out since I will not be able to attend the meeting.

If I can come I have invited some Frandee/Thiokol royalty to ride with me.  I have made friends with the Daughter of Ross Eskelson, he is the one who wrote the masters thesis on snowcats at the Utah State Agricultural College, worked on the Frandee development, and worked at the Logan Utah plant where he developed the Imp, as well as others.  Some of you have heard of him.  If Doreen and her husband can come it would be very nice if they could catch a ride or two in some of the other brands of snowcats.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GMoose said:


> Question:  Parking for trucks with trailers, is there plenty at the Sun Valley Inn?  Last year when I went to the Colorado jamboree, I had issues finding parking in the town I stayed in (Frisco, Silverthorne, and Dillon).  What I found was a town set up for SUV's, not trucks with trailers, there were some great challenges finding parking.
> 
> I am hoping to bring Frandee - 37, but have some issues.  My son should be graduating from Marine boot camp that Friday.  If I can pull this off I will bring the Frandee to Bellevue or Hailey and find a storage place to keep it early in the week then fly out of Hailey to the graduation, then fly back Friday night, pick up the cat and see everyone Saturday morning.  If I can pull this off I will need some help with obtaining the Friday night information that will be given out since I will not be able to attend the meeting.
> 
> If I can come I have invited some Frandee/Thiokol royalty to ride with me.  I have made friends with the Daughter of Ross Eskelson, he is the one who wrote the masters thesis on snowcats at the Utah State Agricultural College, worked on the Frandee development, and worked at the Logan Utah plant where he developed the Imp, as well as others.  Some of you have heard of him.  If Doreen and her husband can come it would be very nice if they could catch a ride or two in some of the other brands of snowcats.



nice to hear you are trying to make it work for you,

As for parking, there is the lot adjacent to the Sun Valley Inn and there is a much larger general lot that can handle pickups with trailers without issues, that will would the best place to park with the rigs, about the same distance from either lot to the Inn,

as for the info pack, I can email you the info when it gets closer to the event, and you should be good to go and, happy to make it work for you so Saturday goes well for you and you get to the location without issue.

I will, if you wish, follow up with a couple of folks about parking your rig with them in advance of the event.

quite sure you will find serval open seats for your guests.


----------



## Duffycustomworks

Pontoon Princess........So this has def peaked my interests..ive always wanted to visit Idaho.. If me and my better half came catless would there be 2 seats still available for the adventures.. seams out of my hauling limits for this years trips.. Flights are priced well and way faster then my drive would be.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Duffycustomworks said:


> Pontoon Princess........So this has def peaked my interests..ive always wanted to visit Idaho.. If me and my better half came catless would there be 2 seats still available for the adventures.. seams out of my hauling limits for this years trips.. Flights are priced well and way faster then my drive would be.



yes yes and yes

might even get you a drivers seat....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> thanks for setting this up but i'm not sure about me going. I just opened a go fund account and we'll see how that goes.
> jim



hows the fund raising???


----------



## Duffycustomworks

Pontoon Princess said:


> yes yes and yes
> 
> might even get you a drivers seat....




im game for anything.That would be awesome.. Or i will ride shotgun with the squirrel..    Guess i should start booking


----------



## luvthemvws

I have some Malt-o-meal boxtops left over from a bunch of years ago. I don't think I'll be using them.
 I will donate those to your cause.?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Duffycustomworks said:


> im game for anything.That would be awesome.. Or i will ride shotgun with the squirrel..    Guess i should start booking



booked it Dan-O, ( a little Hawaii 5 - O humor ) 

you will not be the one wishing they had come

not too sure about squirrels and shotguns, other than in hunting season

thank you for coming out to, "the gathering of old grousers"


----------



## Duffycustomworks

Pontoon Princess said:


> booked it Dan-O, ( a little Hawaii 5 - O humor )
> 
> you will not be the one wishing they had come
> 
> not too sure about squirrels and shotguns, other than in hunting season
> 
> thank you for coming out to, "the gathering of old grousers"



Wait.. Does this mean im old? i mean i know  im getting there but ?? can  i be a worn but still kinda ok.. last a season or two grouser? Ha ha.. Im  looking forward to it.Thanks for planning


----------



## GMoose

Thanks, I will see what I can do for storage, might run over there one of these days this fall and see what I can arrange.  However, I would like to keep the option open if you know of someone willing to let me park the cat on the trailer, I am not sure the airport parking would appreciate a truck and trailer parked there for several days.

Hope I can pull it all together, sounds like it is going to be a great time.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GMoose said:


> Thanks, I will see what I can do for storage, might run over there one of these days this fall and see what I can arrange.  However, I would like to keep the option open if you know of someone willing to let me park the cat on the trailer, I am not sure the airport parking would appreciate a truck and trailer parked there for several days.
> 
> Hope I can pull it all together, sounds like it is going to be a great time.
> 
> View attachment 118534



yes, you could park it a the airport, fairly good size parking lot for a smaller airport and for a few days, no one is going to say a dang thing, the other option, I will be there starting on Tuesday before the event and you could park it right next to my rig in the main lot of sun valley, that would save you a trip to check things out, happy to help you...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

looking like we have several new faces to the snow cat scene in the west, will be attending the "gathering of old grousers"


----------



## 4TrackCat

Count us in! Wouldn't miss a pontoon convention with the Princess. Another incredible adventure with amazing people! Thanks for making this possible.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Sno-surfer family is booked.  looking forward to seeing all you cool cats.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you all that have made reservations...

see ya in Sun Valley


----------



## 4TrackCat

Looks very inviting. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

great news, 

we have filled all but a few rooms of the reserved block of rooms, if thinking about coming, best make a reservation now.

other wise, you will thinking about what you missed...


----------



## Beartooth

Alaska and Montana will be represented. I know Steve will want the Snowtrac but a 443 might be on the trailer. Looking forward to it! Doug


----------



## Pontoon Princess

lets see,

folks from California, Wisconsin, Montana, Alaska, Washington, New Hampshire, Mass, NY, idaho, oh yeah Oregon are coming, sure sounds like a gathering of old grousers...


----------



## Logger1965

Reservation made I'm in. Sounds like a great time in Idaho


----------



## Mother Tucker

We're in.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Mr. Rob Miller is traveling with us


----------



## Pontoon Princess

dang good the Canadians are coming eh...

and throw in a miller...


----------



## Logger1965

Dear God, a Logger, a Miller, and a couple Canadians, this is gonna be quite the gathering. Do you think we might need to get an exception pass from Sun Valley for us all to be there at once??


----------



## Mother Tucker

Probably put us at the "kids" table. LoL.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> lets see,
> 
> folks from California, Wisconsin, Montana, Alaska, Washington, New Hampshire, Mass, NY, idaho, oh yeah Oregon are coming, sure sounds like a gathering of old grousers...and add Canada, Colorado, and a couple folks more from Washington
> 
> 
> 
> and yes mother tucker, I have a very large kids table. with sippie cups


----------



## Mill666er

Hey at least we are all sipping the same colored juice unless the SnowTrac is the first to start when time comes to load the trailer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mother Tucker

I'll have two hands on my sippy cup. :th_lmao: And we don't discriminate Rob,.. just drink the Kool Aid it's good for you.


----------



## GMoose

Made my reservations tonight, Frandee-37 will be there!  Not sure yet if I will have any passengers besides my wife, but if I have room I am glad to carry anyone that shows up without a cat (cramped room for 2).


----------



## Pontoon Princess

that is wonderful, 

and yes there will be a handful of folks coming without their machines, and quite sure they, to a person would love to ride in #37, and thank you for offering your extra seats to others, kind of you.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

alright 

alright 

alright...

have not heard a word from the snow track mafia???

so...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> alright
> 
> alright
> 
> alright...
> 
> have not heard a word from the snow track mafia???
> 
> ...not a word


----------



## mikemikelle

Hope your'e open to the other Orange? We've booked it, and can be the butt of all the untucker jokes in case the Snow Trac's don't show....

 TEAM THIOKOL

Thank you Princess for putting it together, It looks like a great trip! Now with Leon, both sides of the Plateau are represented!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mikemikelle said:


> Hope your'e open to the other Orange? We've booked it, and can be the butt of all the untucker jokes in case the Snow Trac's don't show....
> 
> TEAM THIOKOL
> 
> Thank you Princess for putting it together, It looks like a great trip! Now with Leon, both sides of the Plateau are represented!
> 
> 
> View attachment 119240



WOW, the first Thiokol to sign up, 

very pleases and happy to have you folks come to the snow cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers 

brave brave brave little snow cat, 

you will be given lots of snow cat love.... 

thank you

fyi, looks like you will be carrying the 'water' for snow track and Kristi, you may need a bigger trailer...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

okay,

the original block of rooms are now all reserved,

I have requested and was given additional rooms and they are available now, 

I will hold them only till November 30th 2019, 

so, for those that are still thinking, might be best to make your reservation very soon, 

otherwise you will be thinking about what you missed, 

so many great people are coming and sure looks like it will be EPIC

if no snow tracs and Kristi come, so be it, no snow tracs or kristis', 

the rest of us will have a wonderful time and thank you to all that are coming....


----------



## Mother Tucker

Haven't seen any support from Medford?? Sure like to see the factory folks there.  Jeff? , Clyde?, anybody? Your loyal fans request your presence .


----------



## Logger1965

It's getting bigger and better all the time, It took just a little push from the Tye one on cat  for me to sign up and now everyone want to go. Who would have thunk I was so popular? And yes Mikemikelle we will have a grand time representing both sides of the plateau.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Logger1965 said:


> It's getting bigger and better all the time, It took just a little push from the Tye one on cat  for me to sign up and now everyone want to go. Who would have thunk I was so popular? And yes Mikemikelle we will have a grand time representing both sides of the plateau.



we all think you are quite Special and most popular, glad you are coming and representing the other side of the Mesa


----------



## JimVT

looking at your picture.i noticed in the background.
an opera house?? that is where you grew up? can you sing?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup I lived there

and very sadly, I can not sing nor carry a note, not even in a bucket, love music


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thought it might be a good idea to get my old tucker out, get a couple things fixed and or repaired, it might need more than a couple of things, oh well, best not to wait to the last minute

sure would be embarrassing if I did not have a cat ready for snow cat serenade 2020...


----------



## olympicorange

….……  so,  it looks like you're going after the ; brake/clutch master cyl. (  do you have a source for a rebuild kit , I have a couple to overhaul; providing the ''bores'' are reuseable),.... new belts, rad. repair, possibly a water pump,...  how's my guess so far,... thx P/P ,....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

olympicorange said:


> ….……  so,  it looks like you're going after the ; brake/clutch master cyl. (  do you have a source for a rebuild kit , I have a couple to overhaul; providing the ''bores'' are reuseable),.... new belts, rad. repair, possibly a water pump,...  how's my guess so far,... thx P/P ,....



OO, good so far, add exhaust, radiator issues, alternator, starter, tune up, clean up wiring, new hoses, replace hood side panels, (checking stock) and etc etc don't want to be the one with the broken down machine, oh yeah got to add lots and lots of LED light bars, so the space shuttle can see the forest all lit up...


do have a good source on brake/clutch, BSI in Havana on the Willamette, so many of good parts/repair/radiator shops are going away so fast, dang dang dang


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you to all that have served, I am very grateful for your sacrifice to serve and protect our country, thank you


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> oh yeah got to add lots and lots of LED light bars, so the space shuttle can see the forest all lit up...



If you follow WBJ1's "Over-Kill-O-Wattage" LED Light philosophy, you'll need either a higher output alternator or a second alternator....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> If you follow WBJ1's "Over-Kill-O-Wattage" LED Light philosophy, you'll need either a higher output alternator or a second alternator....



thinking a Honda 50 kw generator on a tucker snow cat power light trailer, pretty much keep up with everyone...


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

Pontoon Princess said:


> thinking a Honda 50 kw generator on a tucker snow cat power light trailer, pretty much keep up with everyone...



:th_lmao: Are you sure that 543 will make it pulling a 50kw generator? Might have to send the Kt-4 out with the Sqwrl to help pull it!  ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi Kt-4 said:


> :th_lmao: Are you sure that 543 will make it pulling a 50kw generator? Might have to send the Kt-4 out with the Sqwrl to help pull it!  ��




sounds like you accepted the steep and deep challenge for pink slips...accepted and I look forward to seeing you and your machine at the gathering of old grousers

hmmmm, thinking about what I should do with your loosing machine, ah, I will hold a essay contest and give it to the winner...

don't hurt yourself laughing...


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

Gathering of old grousers on the 4th of July? Challenge accepted by the Sqwrl (He is a professional driver so pinks should be no problem). The deeper and wetter the better since the Kt-4 up for the challenge has some tricks up her sleeve! If by some chance the Sqwrl fails am I allowed to be in the essay contest? :th_lmao:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi Kt-4 said:


> Gathering of old grousers on the 4th of July? Challenge accepted by the Sqwrl (He is a professional driver so pinks should be no problem). The deeper and wetter the better since the Kt-4 up for the challenge has some tricks up her sleeve! If by some chance the Sqwrl fails am I allowed to be in the essay contest? :th_lmao:



nice try, but the steep and deep challenge is in sun valley idaho, snow cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers, you can have anyone of your choosing to drive your loosing machine, and yes, happy to have you enter the essay contest,

we all are expecting to see you and your machine in Sun Valley this coming march, better get your room reserved NOW

challenge accepted...


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

Pontoon Princess said:


> thinking a Honda 50 kw generator on a tucker snow cat power light trailer, pretty much keep up with everyone...



Ha Ha! PP for the win! Since I will not be there for this one someone will need to light the way for BFT!!


----------



## olympicorange

Pontoon Princess said:


> OO, good so far, add exhaust, radiator issues, alternator, starter, tune up, clean up wiring, new hoses, replace hood side panels, (checking stock) and etc etc don't want to be the one with the broken down machine, oh yeah got to add lots and lots of LED light bars, so the space shuttle can see the forest all lit up...
> 
> 
> do have a good source on brake/clutch, BSI in Havana on the Willamette, so many of good parts/repair/radiator shops are going away so fast, dang dang dang



    ……   so, just a ''minor'' overhaul...lol...  also add another alt. & battery for  all the extra lights …. lol.   tried to google bsi, no webpage,... must be ''old school'' shop....  same around here, the old repair shops are fading away, the younger generation want nothing to do with manual labor/ getting dirty, etc...  our trades are in danger for sure,....  if you have a phone number , or better yet ...a p/n for a rerbuild kit,...much appreciated,...thx p/p....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

adding a extra alternator and battery would work for everyone else, but not for the PP,

I will be needing the extra lighting...

cuz, at the steep and deep competition, know for a fact, the power paddled 543 will win and everyone else will want to keep trying and that will go very late into night and more than likely into the early morning hours, and will only come to an end, when they run out of GAS, I just want to make sure they have a very well lit hill so there will be NO EXCUSES.

Game Over...






PS. KT4, best start working on your essay, topic " what went wrong"


----------



## Pontoon Princess

olympicorange said:


> ……   so, just a ''minor'' overhaul...lol...  also add another alt. & battery for  all the extra lights …. lol.   tried to google bsi, no webpage,... must be ''old school'' shop....  same around here, the old repair shops are fading away, the younger generation want nothing to do with manual labor/ getting dirty, etc...  our trades are in danger for sure,....  if you have a phone number , or better yet ...a p/n for a rerbuild kit,...much appreciated,...thx p/p....



yup, just a minor overhaul...

OO, do you need a GM style brake/clutch master cylinder? happy to get you a rebuild kit and or new one for you.


----------



## olympicorange

Pontoon Princess said:


> yup, just a minor overhaul...
> 
> OO, do you need a GM style brake/clutch master cylinder? happy to get you a rebuild kit and or new one for you.



  oh ooh ,   engine is gone ,..  time for a hemi..lol..  yes, on the dual bore m/c overhaul/rebuild kit,...  thank you ,,,...  p/p....  brake/clutch assy.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

olympicorange said:


> oh ooh ,   engine is gone ,..  time for a hemi..lol..  yes, on the dual bore m/c overhaul/rebuild kit,...  thank you ,,,...  p/p....  brake/clutch assy.....



can we say 426 hemi, diesel, or Tesla electric

got you the rebuild kit


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

wbuffetjr1 said:


> Ha Ha! PP for the win! Since I will not be there for this one someone will need to light the way for BFT!!



Keep poking the bear, WBJ1...


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

I'm surprised the Snow Trac mafia are not merely under-represented, but completely without representation.

I thought maybe it was because they were concerned about having to contend with deep snow, and/or high elevation. (Both of which might put them at a significant disadvantage.)

But I did some research and, believe it or not, the site of the Clowder, Big Powderhorn Mountain in Michigan, gets almost as much annual snowfall as Sun Valley!

Big Powderhorn:


Projected Opening Projected Closing*12/15/2019 **04/01/2020*
Days Open Last Year
*100*
Projected Days Open
*108*
Years Open
*55*
Average Snowfall
*214"*

Sun Valley:


Projected Opening Projected Closing*11/28/2019 **04/19/2020*
Days Open Last Year
*149*
Projected Days Open
*137*
Years Open
*83*
Average Snowfall
*220"*

In terms of elevation, Big Powderhorn's base is 1,200', and the Summit is 1,800', with a vertical drop of only 600'. Sun Valley on the other hand has a base elevation of 5,750', a Summit of 9,150, and a vertical drop of 3,400.

So maybe it's the elevation and the topography that's keeping the Snow Trac mafia back home; safe and sound in their warm garages?


----------



## vintagebike

1949 Tucker 323, Sophie, is getting a Transdapt/Holley Sniper EFI in preparation for Sun Valley.  Yes PP, all the original parts are safely stored away.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I'm surprised the Snow Trac mafia are not merely under-represented, but completely without representation.
> 
> I thought maybe it was because they were concerned about having to contend with deep snow, and/or high elevation. (Both of which might put them at a significant disadvantage.)
> 
> But I did some research and, believe it or not, the site of the Clowder, Big Powderhorn Mountain in Michigan, gets almost as much annual snowfall as Sun Valley!
> 
> Big Powderhorn:
> 
> 
> Projected Opening Projected Closing*12/15/2019 **04/01/2020*
> Days Open Last Year
> *100*
> Projected Days Open
> *108*
> Years Open
> *55*
> Average Snowfall
> *214"*
> 
> Sun Valley:
> 
> 
> Projected Opening Projected Closing*11/28/2019 **04/19/2020*
> Days Open Last Year
> *149*
> Projected Days Open
> *137*
> Years Open
> *83*
> Average Snowfall
> *220"*
> 
> In terms of elevation, Big Powderhorn's base is 1,200', and the Summit is 1,800', with a vertical drop of only 600'. Sun Valley on the other hand has a base elevation of 5,750', a Summit of 9,150, and a vertical drop of 3,400.
> 
> So maybe it's the elevation and the topography that's keeping the Snow Trac mafia back home; safe and sound in their warm garages?



no worries, BFT, the "Bear", the snow track are coming! the key chains will be in Sun Valley, warm and safe in the cabs of tucker snow cats


----------



## olympicorange

Pontoon Princess said:


> can we say 426 hemi, diesel, or Tesla electric
> 
> got you the rebuild kit



   ,.....   that's awesome,  much appreciated,...  I like those choices,... not sure where to hide the 1000lb. lithium battery...lol.   tesla electrical fires have been on the news quite a bit lately,....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

olympicorange said:


> ,.....   that's awesome,  much appreciated,...  I like those choices,... not sure where to hide the 1000lb. lithium battery...lol.   tesla electrical fires have been on the news quite a bit lately,....



ah, I will put the Tesla battery in the tucker snow cat trailer...

or how about a LS engine

or a rousch 302 with super charger,

or just maybe just put the 340-six pack, back in, and call it good

nice work VB, in getting your 423 ready to challenge the back country of the Sawtooths of Idaho, do take a few minutes and look at the pontoons and rollers

time to get your machine in the shop/garage and give it, a good once over and maybe a couple times on the snow before the 'snow cat serenade'

so pleased with the great response and who is coming, truly a gathering of the faithful snow catters, great people...thank you 

fyi, rumor has it, our first Snow Tracker has made reservations


----------



## Beartooth

Well, its tearing me apart! Ill leave behind the koolaid  and represent with a St4b. Why not. Not to make grown adults cry but it is entertaining!  Doug


----------



## Mother Tucker

Vintagebike, that is uptown cool.


----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> ah, I will put the Tesla battery in the tucker snow cat trailer...
> 
> or how about a LS engine
> 
> or a rousch 302 with super charger,
> 
> or just maybe just put the 340-six pack, back in, and call it good
> 
> nice work VB, in getting your 423 ready to challenge the back country of the Sawtooths of Idaho, do take a few minutes and look at the pontoons and rollers
> 
> time to get your machine in the shop/garage and give it, a good once over and maybe a couple times on the snow before the 'snow cat serenade'
> 
> so pleased with the great response and who is coming, truly a gathering of the faithful snow catters, great people...thank you
> 
> fyi, rumor has it, our first Snow Tracker has made reservations



Probably "almost" bolt right in.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...RL9w2qrkJ4/mobilebasic#heading=h.6jynaot9cbnq


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

Pontoon Princess said:


> adding a extra alternator and battery would work for everyone else, but not for the PP,
> 
> I will be needing the extra lighting...
> 
> cuz, at the steep and deep competition, know for a fact, the power paddled 543 will win and everyone else will want to keep trying and that will go very late into night and more than likely into the early morning hours, and will only come to an end, when they run out of GAS, I just want to make sure they have a very well lit hill so there will be NO EXCUSES.
> 
> Game Over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. KT4, best start working on your essay, topic " what went wrong"



I already have an essay on what went right completed... The Kristi is a far superior machine than a power paddled 543! That being said... I was wondering if I could use the 543 as a trade in for a two track two ski speed demon since I already have a 543? The rare Kristi floated on top and the 543 sunk to the bottom when this same scenario was performed with my own eyes!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

The professional weather guessers and the very reliable Farmers Almanac, both are forecasting above snow fall this winter in the Sawtooths, pretty sure we will have great untracked snow in the back country for Snow Cat Serenade.

again thank you all that have made reservations, it is great to sees many people attending and traveling from of their home snow, there are many truly skilled and interesting people you discover at a gathering of snow cats, it is funny how much more you come to learn about each forum member when you meet them in person and see their work first hand.

you are the folks that make the forums great and wonderful snow cat friends


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> thank you to all that have served, I am very grateful for your sacrifice to serve and protect our country, thank you



durning WWll, Sun Valley did double duty, both, for ski training and as a convalescence hospital for the enlisted military, both military/vets have always had a special meaning to the area.

again, I want to thank all, who have severed our country


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> durning WWll, Sun Valley did double duty, both, for ski training and as a convalescence hospital for the enlisted military, both military/vets have always had a special meaning to the area.
> 
> again, I want to thank all, who have served our country



and if you can and or find yourself where you can do a random act of kindness for a veteran, please do so...a little kindness is priceless


----------



## Pontoon Princess

well, the snow track mafia has made serval room reservations, they will be very well represented, thank you, thank you, thank you!

let me say this again,

The Snow Track Mafia has made serval room reservations and they, will be, very well represented!!! thank you!

The Snow Track Mafia is coming.........

The Snow Track Mafia is coming....................

the Snow Track Mafia is coming...................................



with this latest update, the second block of rooms are all gone,

my contact at Sun Valley has agreed to open up more rooms, these will be on a first come first serve, as they are also available to the general public, there is only a couple rooms left in the Sun Valley Inn, that is where the snow cat gathering folks are staying. got to acknowledge that the folks at Sun Valley have been good to work with, things have worked smoothly with no issues and always replied very quickly to all emails and calls!

The room rate at the Inn will be at our screaming great rate, rooms in other properties at Sun Valley will be more money, though, at a reduced rate, sorry, at least you will be able to get a room and be a part of the gathering...of old grousers, making fun tracks...


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> well, the snow track mafia has made serval room reservations, they will be very well represented, thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> let me say this again,
> 
> The Snow Track Mafia has made serval room reservations and they, will be, very well represented!!! thank you!
> 
> The Snow Track Mafia is coming.........
> 
> The Snow Track Mafia is coming....................
> 
> the Snow Track Mafia is coming...................................
> 
> 
> 
> with this latest update, the second block of rooms are all gone,
> 
> my contact at Sun Valley has agreed to open up more rooms, these will be on a first come first serve, as they are also available to the general public, there is only a couple rooms left in the Sun Valley Inn, that is where the snow cat gathering folks are staying. got to acknowledge that the folks at Sun Valley have been good to work with, things have worked smoothly with no issues and always replied very quickly to all emails and calls!
> 
> The room rate at the Inn will be at our screaming great rate, rooms in other properties at Sun Valley will be more money, though, at a reduced rate, sorry, at least you will be able to get a room and be a part of the gathering...of old grousers, making fun tracks...



I think we have a leak. and a fast one at that.


----------



## Cidertom

JimVT said:


> I think we have a leak. and a fast one at that.


like this one...


----------



## vintagebike

*aaaaahhhhh...*

Tucker 423 Sophie getting front and rear seat heaters for Sun Valley.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: aaaaahhhhh...*



vintagebike said:


> Tucker 423 Sophie getting front and rear seat heaters for Sun Valley.
> View attachment 119550



Sophie Tucker will be appearing for 3 nights only in a 2 pontoon production of Hot Seat, March 13, 15 and 16 th, 2020, Sun Valley Opera House, free admission...


----------



## vintagebike

Sophie Tucker-  "The Last of the Red Hot Mamas"


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> yup, just a minor overhaul...
> 
> OO, do you need a GM style brake/clutch master cylinder? happy to get you a rebuild kit and or new one for you.



Oh boy, work under way in the lower shrine with Farrah guiding the way . . .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

The Squirrel will be coming....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

little something for GMooooooose

Sun Valley, Idaho, 1950, soil conservation trials


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

vintagebike said:


> 1949 Tucker 323, Sophie, is getting a Transdapt/Holley Sniper EFI in preparation for Sun Valley.  Yes PP, all the original parts are safely stored away.
> View attachment 119426
> 
> View attachment 119427



Looks nice, remember those flatheads don’t like to be over reved,they like to pop the tops off the valves. Rev limiter, that’s why they had velocity governors.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Good Morning,

It looks like we have about 30 some rooms booked with many people staying an extra day or 2, nice...

it looks like, this might/will be the largest gathering of Snow Tracks outside of Europe, and rumor has it, 1 or 2 Snow Track guys from Europe have made reservations, awesome...

and, so far, have people from NJ, Mass, NY, Wi, Ca, Wa, Mt, Co, Ak, Wy, Id, Ut, Canada and oh, yeah, Oregon. Several will be attending a jamboree for the first time. 

Thank you to everyone for making reservations so quickly,  even when there is no snow on the ground,  it is a great way to meet up and say hi to old cat friends and meet a new one or two.

PP


----------



## TalleyHo

Add one more to the California list.

Madera, 825 miles

Looking forward to it!  And thanks Pontoon Princess for the invite.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you Ktalley for coming,

quite sure you folks will have good time, and I know for a fact that many in the Mafia are looking to forward meeting you.

thank you again


----------



## sno-drifter

ktalley said:


> Add one more to the California list.
> 
> Madera, 825 miles
> 
> Looking forward to it!  And thanks Pontoon Princess for the invite.



I am looking forward to talking to you about a certain China Peak cat.


----------



## TalleyHo

sno-drifter said:


> I am looking forward to talking to you about a certain China Peak cat.



You mean this one?


----------



## Mother Tucker

Love all the vintage posters.


----------



## sno-drifter

ktalley said:


> You mean this one?



I will have photos and we can sit and tell lies for a while.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

so, when is the Kristi book club owners going to draw straws, short straw looses and goes to snow cat serenade, 

a brave little Thiokol, frisky frandee, and the snow track mafia are all coming

for all the big talk from the KT-3 crowd and yet they never seem to go much more than a few feet from the front porch...

so, who is stepping up???


----------



## vintagebike

*Have Kristi, will travel*

Sounds like a double dog dare. So... KT-3 #00126 first sold to the FAA in Rock Springs, Wyoming built in December 1962 is looking for a driver/crew and the "on trailer"
 transport from McCall to Sun Valley and back.  We can only fit Sophie Tucker on our trailer.  Let me know and I will fit a new battery and get the tracks on.


----------



## luvthemvws

I'll be your Huckleberry! I will be GLAD to drive/crew the Kristi! My Kristi is likely to need service after thrashing at the Colorado Jamboree the weekend before.
 Having yours ready to go would be ideal for me.
 Text me at four oh two 840 7ate 32.


----------



## GMoose

This is a little early, however it looks like Sun Valley may get hit with up to a foot of snow this coming week.  Where PP plans to take us is even at a higher elevation, so I would imagine that area may get even more.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Gmoose, boy did it snow and lots of it, as of this morning, Sun Valley has the 12 inch of new snow and more on the way...winter has arrived

Gmoose, did you get snow at your place?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

last 24 hours of snow fall,


----------



## Pontoon Princess

add the fun tracks family from Minnesota to those great folks coming to Sun Valley......


----------



## GMoose

Pontoon Princess said:


> Gmoose, boy did it snow and lots of it, as of this morning, Sun Valley has the 12 inch of new snow and more on the way...winter has arrived
> 
> Gmoose, did you get snow at your place?



Not much snow here yet, less than a 1/4" at my house.  We are suppose to get some weather as the week progresses.  Kind of glad no snow yet, the Frandee is on jack stands.  Been working on the Tucker so much I have neglected Frandee.  So decided to get her ready for the season, found failed lip seals and corroded inner wheel bearings on all four idler axles.  New seals and bearing are here, should have those replaced tomorrow.  Now the worst, I found out why she was not braking right very well, cracked brake hub, brake slave cylinder tweaked open, brake fluid all over the place.  Can't get a new hub, odd ball size, doing a cast iron weld repair, then an external band to help take the load.  Should work until I eventually find a replacement brake drum.  Also had a broken brake pad on the other right drive axle.  No fear though, she will be back on her tracks in a couple days, and definitely ready for Sun Valley.  Let it snow!!!


----------



## it's all about downhill

Pontoon Princess said:


> okay,
> 
> the original block of rooms are now all reserved,
> 
> I have requested and was given additional rooms and they are available now,
> 
> I will hold them only till November 30th 2019,
> 
> so, for those that are still thinking, might be best to make your reservation very soon,
> 
> otherwise you will be thinking about what you missed,
> 
> so many great people are coming and sure looks like it will be EPIC
> 
> if no snow tracs and Kristi come, so be it, no snow tracs or kristis',
> 
> the rest of us will have a wonderful time and thank you to all that are coming....



Mrs Downhill and I just ran across this thread this morning and had a room reserved well before we got to this post. Better late than timing is everything while choosing luck over skill




I don't know a lot of good things about Switzerland, but their flag is a big plus


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it's all about downhill said:


> Mrs Downhill and I just ran across this thread this morning and had a room reserved well before we got to this post. Better late than timing is everything while choosing luck over skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know a lot of good things about Switzerland, but their flag is a big plus



hmmmmm, where have you been? we've been looking for you.....


----------



## it's all about downhill

Pontoon Princess;hmmmmm said:
			
		

> Hauling nuts up and down Oregon, Roseburg to Aurora for the Hazelnut
> Harvest.
> Good times, 2 months, 9,000 miles, 1,300,000 pounds.
> Does that qualify me to unload the crazy with a winter of skiing?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Thank you to everyone that has made reservations, we have an amazing group of people attending, over 30 rooms booked with folks from both coasts and even a couple from Europe, this will be a very memorable event and the variety of snow cats even more impressive.

On March 14, 2020, we will be having dinner at Trail Creek Cabin, this is very special, 40 minute horse drawn sleigh ride from Sun Valley Inn to the Trail Creek, 4 course dinner, great friends, and unbelievable venue.

Now is the time to make reservations by calling Lori Takahashi at 208 622 2135, we will be doing the 6:30 ride and dinner, the cost is $129.00 per person, plus tax, do tell Lori you are with the Sno Cat Gathering group, and she will make sure we ride as a group in the sleighs and will be seated together at dinner.

fyi, I understand if you wish to make other plans for dinner, you will be missed 

Again, this event has taken on a special feel with so many great folks coming, thank you, thank you, thank you...


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> Thank you to everyone that has made reservations, we have an amazing group of people attending, over 30 rooms booked with folks from both coasts and even a couple from Europe, this will be a very memorable event and the variety of snow cats even more impressive.
> 
> On March 14, 2020, we will be having dinner at Trail Creek Cabin, this is very special, 40 minute horse drawn sleigh ride from Sun Valley Inn to the Trail Creek, 4 course dinner, great friends, and unbelievable venue.
> 
> Now is the time to make reservations by calling Lori Takahashi at 208 622 2135, we will be doing the 6:30 ride and dinner, the cost is $129.00 per person, plus tax, do tell Lori you are with the Sno Cat Gathering group, and she will make sure we ride as a group in the sleighs and will be seated together at dinner.
> 
> fyi, I understand if you wish to make other plans for dinner, you will be missed
> 
> Again, this event has taken on a special feel with so many great folks coming, thank you, thank you, thank you...


earl and I aren't missing this. just registered


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Howdeeeee boys, sure glad you two fellows will be par-takin' in the 'get together '
in Ideehoo


----------



## 3512b

So your saying “ what happens In sun valley stays in Sun valley “? I am booking separate rooms.......


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Brian and Brian Jr are in! Wife and youngest have to sit out this one out unfortunately.
> 
> We will be chasing fresh tracks and open sno cat  seats!  Thanks in advance.



great to have Brian and Brian from Massachusette...


----------



## Track Addict

Bridaho


----------



## Track Addict

Also just so everybody is clear on our accents people like so much, the USA started here for the most part so the history books say.  So we will be looking forward to y'all's accents.


----------



## redsqwrl

sir, that is *All Y'all's* 

the event has more than one attendee.....

I find it tough to be understood outside of the midwest....
although I do know where the R goes in Car keys

easten-neers may not have any IDEAR.


----------



## vintagebike

*Better bring protection*

Since "what happens in Sun Valley stays in Sun Valley" and Sophie is getting an EFI upgrade we figured that a Pertronix rev limiter was in order.  But where to draw the RPM line for the old girl?


----------



## JimVT

last year I bought a pertronix electronic distributer with a built in rev limiter.  since then I turned the limiter off.  I had it stalling at times then taking off like a short.  it looked like a well built product but my snow trac came with a Porsche tachometer instead of a spedo . I chose to just watch it closer.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

winter has settled in and time to focus on the snow catting side of this adventure 

will be bringing you some on the ground in area reports soon, meanwhile the snowtel sites are reporting 3 plus feet in the Sawtooths and winter has just begun

Howdy and Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Pontoon Princess

looking like we will have a Big Gun from the midwest coming out to join us,

again thank you to all the have made reservations

Merry Christmas, 

hope you all get new grousers under the snow cat tree


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> It looks like we have about 30 some rooms booked with many people staying an extra day or 2, nice...
> 
> it looks like, this might/will be the largest gathering of Snow Tracks outside of Europe, and rumor has it, 1 or 2 Snow Track guys from Europe have made reservations, awesome...
> 
> and, so far, have people from NJ, Mass, NY, Wi, Ca, Wa, Mt, Co, Ak, Wy, Id, Ut, Canada and oh, yeah, Oregon. Several will be attending a jamboree for the first time.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for making reservations so quickly,  even when there is no snow on the ground,  it is a great way to meet up and say hi to old cat friends and meet a new one or two.
> 
> PP



Merry Christmas to all...

and the new year will bring nearly 40 rooms full of snow cat folks to the snow cat serenade, a gathering of old grousers in Sun Valley, idaho. So, looking forward to seeing everyone and we do have more than enough room in the back country for everyone. 

thank you to everyone for making this such a fabulous gathering by coming.

again,

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Merry Christmas


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Merry Christmas


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Merry Christmas


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Merry Christmas


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Merry Christmas


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mother Tucker

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## luvthemvws

Merry Kristi-mas to everyone!


----------



## Mother Tucker

Happy New Year to All, only 72 more sleeps to go.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Happy New Year to all you cool cats,


----------



## JimVT

looking at those neat pictures  ,my old  clothing and 30+yr old cat I should blend right in. we could even make a vintage postcard.
jim


----------



## 1boringguy

Backyardski said:


> Are you kidding?! Craters of the moon is one of the most welcoming landscapes I’ve ever seen. What an oasis!



They even have grooming there, you know, for all those Tucker haters that want to take one step back.
https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/idaho/guided-snowshoe-hike-id/

This from the National Weather Service today. Friday night is looking good


----------



## Backyardski

1boringguy said:


> They even have grooming there, you know, for all those Tucker haters that want to take one step back.
> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/idaho/guided-snowshoe-hike-id/
> 
> This from the National Weather Service today. Friday night is looking good




That looks a lot more welcoming, I revise my previous sarcastic statement to include - on a 95 degree summer day- I couldn’t really picture it all smoothed over in snow that day. I actually really appreciated how immense, rugged, and geologically unique of a place it is. The smart pioneers probably crossed the flow in the winter, looks easier.

Idaho is an unbelievably beautiful state, my wife and I can’t wait to return- only a few months to go!


----------



## 1boringguy

Backyardski said:


> That looks a lot more welcoming, I revise my previous sarcastic statement to include - on a 95 degree summer day- I couldn’t really picture it all smoothed over in snow that day. I actually really appreciated how immense, rugged, and geologically unique of a place it is. The smart pioneers probably crossed the flow in the winter, looks easier.
> 
> Idaho is an unbelievably beautiful state, my wife and I can’t wait to return- only a few months to go!



 I just shared that because  I wouldn't have imagined they would have a groomer there, 
but yea it would definitely be tough on a hot summer day. I think if a person just took off out across the lava your shoes would be shot in about a quarter  mile. I remember hearing  the story as a kid about a guy who robbed the stage from Idaho City  to Boise, stole the gold, and was caught near craters of the moon. But they never did find the gold. It's supposed that it was buried near the edge of the lava flow because it would have been tough to wander very far into it. Anyway that's the story. Did you do the craters to peaks route before?


----------



## Backyardski

I’ve been on that route twice, the first time was to ski sun valley about 15 years ago.There was snow at Craters then but we drove past without being able to see what it was. 
My wife’s sister and family live in Idaho Falls, we’ve been there 4-5 times


----------



## Track Addict

Ski Magazine just did a review of Sun Valley.  Son and I will be making tracks Friday at Baldy if anybody wants to meet up: https://www.skimag.com/ski-resort-life/sun-valley-idaho


----------



## GMoose

I discussed this a bit earlier on this thread, but it sounds like it is a for sure thing now.  Two of the children, Doreen and Scott, now adults, from these 1962 photos will be coming for at least one day to this Serenade.  These are the children of Ross Eskelson who was the individual who wrote the master thesis several of us have used or read for early snowcats.  Mr. Eskelson was a design engineer for the Frandee and Thiokols.  I will be giving them a ride in the Frandee, however it would be great if some of you other cat owners, especially Thiokols, would let them ride along a bit.  They have some great stories of their dad building snowcats, mom building tracks in the garage, and they are incredibly nice people.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

G Moose,

that is wonderful to hear Doreen and Scott of Frandee fame, will be coming, I am sure everyone will be most welcoming and happy to give them rides. 

I would like to make sure they are treated like honored guests, and hope they can stay at least one night, and if it is Okay with you, Doreen and Scott, I would like to offer and be more than happy to pay for a room, as guests of the snow cat serenade, the gathering of old grousers. Quite sure, to a person, everyone will want to listen to their stories of growing up, in a snow cat family 

Personally, even as a non Frandee/Thiokol owner, I am most interested in the history of snow cats and the story of Frandee/Thiokol is a good one, and gave that non Frandee/Thiokol company fits.

Please let me know of their plans so I can make arrangements for them and thank you so much for inviting them and having them be our guests, very special...


----------



## GMoose

Pontoon Princess said:


> G Moose,
> 
> that is wonderful to hear Doreen and Scott of Frandee fame, will be coming, I am sure everyone will be most welcoming and happy to give them rides.
> 
> I would like to make sure they are treated like honored guests, and hope they can stay at least one night, and if it is Okay with you, Doreen and Scott, I would like to offer and be more than happy to pay for a room, as guests of the snow cat serenade, the gathering of old grousers. Quite sure, to a person, everyone will want to listen to their stories of growing up, in a snow cat family
> 
> Personally, even as a non Frandee/Thiokol owner, I am most interested in the history of snow cats and the story of Frandee/Thiokol is a good one, and gave that non Frandee/Thiokol company fits.
> 
> Please let me know of their plans so I can make arrangements for them and thank you so much for inviting them and having them be our guests, very special...



I will pass the offer on and let you know. Scott was originally saying 1 day, Saturday, with no stay over, Not sure on Doreen yet.  I also extended the offer to their brother, whom I have not met yet, I can cover him if he comes.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GMoose said:


> I will pass the offer on and let you know. Scott was originally saying 1 day, Saturday, with no stay over, Not sure on Doreen yet.  I also extended the offer to their brother, whom I have not met yet, I can cover him if he comes.



understand if they do not stay over, either way, want to make sure they are treated well and are shown they are appreciated for taking the time to come, 

thank you again for inviting them, a wonderful addition to the gathering.

everyone is welcome to join in and enjoy the wonderful world of snow cats


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Tuckeredup, this is the thread you are looking for the sun valley event, looking forward to seeing you there...


----------



## tuckeredup

All Right!  Found it.  Is there a sign up form?  I'm in! 
I know Sun Valley pretty well having skied there often.  Can't wait to see it from a cat.  Trying to attach a photo from Sun Valley 2004 back when I knew I was going to have to have a Tucker one day.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tuckeredup said:


> All Right!  Found it.  Is there a sign up form?  I'm in!
> I know Sun Valley pretty well having skied there often.  Can't wait to see it from a cat.  Trying to attach a photo from Sun Valley 2004 back when I knew I was going to have to have a Tucker one day.



glad you found us!!!

FYI,

no sign up forms and or fees, but if you insist, I can make an exception just for you and charge you and only you, say $2,700.00, for a participation fee...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> As we wait for the reservation code, thought I would give you cat crazy folks the schedule for the 'Snow Cat Serenade' a 'Gathering of Old Grousers'
> 
> First, and really important, all rooms are at the Sun Valley Inn, I have a block of rooms reserved. You are reasonable for making you own reservations and you will need the reservation code to get the preferred rate of $220.00 single occupancy for a  Luxury King and $240.00 for single occupancy for 2 Luxury Queens, plus tax of 18%, these rates apply only at the Sun Valley Inn.
> 
> I would strongly suggest that you make your reservation within the next 60 days....I will have the code by the 10th of October.
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, March 13, 2020,
> 
> Arrive and check in at Sun Valley Inn, dinner on your own and or with friends,
> about 7:30 pm meet me in the Rams Head Lounge for after dinner drinks, I am      Hosting. will hand out packets with info and stuff for the weekend, you will really need this packet to ensure you know where to go and when to meet up, also set up group TEXT, which is really helpful way to stay in touch.
> 
> Saturday, March 14, 2020,
> 
> Back country snow catting, we will be going north of Ketchum/Sun Valley up the Wood River Valley towards Galena Summit. Hosted lunch is Provided.
> 
> Dinner will be a horse drawn sleigh ride to Trail Creek Cabin. These dinners are 4 course, fabulous food and the cabin is truly rustic, with live music. and the sleigh ride back under the stars is so memorable. You will need to make your own reservations when you check in if not sooner.
> 
> After dinner, I would suggest heading into Ketchum, to check out the night life, or just go over to the Duchin Room for drinks and live music in the Lodge.
> 
> Sunday, March 15, 2020
> 
> Back up to Galena Summit area to snow cat up the other side of the valley, deep into the back country. Hosted lunch is provided.
> 
> dinner that evening is Bowling, Beer & Pizza in the basement of the Lodge. I am hosting, starting about 6 ish.
> 
> Monday, March 16, 2020
> 
> Skiing/boarding, ice staking, X-country skiing, hot springs, Spa, shopping, snow shoeing, etc etc etc
> 
> check out, saying our good byes, and wishing that we stay a little longer:
> 
> 
> 
> now, if you wish to stay a couple extra days, Sun Valley will honor these rates 3 days prior and 3 days following our gathering, the lift tickets are discounted to $92.00 per day or $177.00 for 2 days or $260.00 for 3 days for your entire stay. you may want to add at least one extra day, I am planning to go to the Soldier Mountain area snow catting on Tuesday, another great back country spot. There is so much to do, boarding, skiing X country skiing, Spa, ice staking, hot springs, movie theater, dining, snow shoeing, etc etc etc and extra day or two is warranted.
> 
> fyi, both Delta and Alaska Airlines have direct flights into Sun Valley, I know for a fact there will be plenty of extra seats, you do not need to bring a snow cat to come and make some new cat friends.



been asked a few times for the info and thought it easiest to bring the schedule and info back the top, here ya go....


----------



## Nikson

Gonna wait on a report this time... Not gonna make it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Nikson said:


> Gonna wait on a report this time... Not gonna make it.



and if I may ask, report?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Nikson said:


> Gonna wait on a report this time... Not gonna make it.



hot of the presses, the report is in, fabulous event with lots of amazing backcountry snow, and unbelievable people and cats, great folks and everyone enjoyed themselves and everyone is ready for next year, except, this was a one year only event, 

sure glad for everyone that is coming, and really appreciate the time and effort it takes to come. thank you so very much


----------



## Nikson

Pontoon Princess said:


> hot of the presses, the report is in, fabulous event with lots of amazing backcountry snow, and unbelievable people and cats, great folks and everyone enjoyed themselves and everyone is ready for next year, except, this was a one year only event,
> 
> sure glad for everyone that is coming, and really appreciate the time and effort it takes to come. thank you so very much



Report as in fotos/videos, as I'm guessing I'm not the only one who shares those  

One and only it will be, but doubt that its a last one...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> Thank you to everyone that has made reservations, we have an amazing group of people attending, over 30 rooms booked with folks from both coasts and even a couple from Europe, this will be a very memorable event and the variety of snow cats even more impressive.
> 
> On March 14, 2020, we will be having dinner at Trail Creek Cabin, this is very special, 40 minute horse drawn sleigh ride from Sun Valley Inn to the Trail Creek, 4 course dinner, great friends, and unbelievable venue.
> 
> Now is the time to make reservations by calling Lori Takahashi at 208 622 2135, we will be doing the 6:30 ride and dinner, the cost is $129.00 per person, plus tax, do tell Lori you are with the Sno Cat Gathering group, and she will make sure we ride as a group in the sleighs and will be seated together at dinner.
> 
> fyi, I understand if you wish to make other plans for dinner, you will be missed
> 
> Again, this event has taken on a special feel with so many great folks coming, thank you, thank you, thank you...



FYI, here is the info about the trail creek cabin dinner and sled ride, glad to have several folks asking about it...


----------



## JimVT

our part of the serenade is meeting at north bend offramp exit 34. 5:30 am march 13 for the drive to the meet. 4 trailers with 5 cats.  anyothers are welcome to join. we'll be useing gmrs  when traveling.
this is a wide exit for when the pass is shutdown for the vehicles to back up in.
jim

oh,if you want to meet up someplace on the way we can get you the route.


----------



## GMoose

Looks like Doreen and Scott, the children of Ross Eskelson (Frandee/Thiokol design engineer) will be attending on Saturday.  Doreen lives close enough to Sun Valley that her and her husband will be driving over for the day.  Scott and his wife will be coming over on Friday and spending one night, which I have reserved a room for them.

I need to lean on some of my new snowcat friends to help accommodate them with snowcat seats.  I only have room for 2 of them at a time, if I could get a couple seats in another cat or two that would be very much appreciated.  They are extremely nice people and they have some very good snowcat stories.  If you are driving a Thiokol or Frandee (just in case another one shows up) you might want to hear some of their stories.  They also have Tucker stories so that would be cool if they could ride in one of those also. Scott was born the year that my Frandee was made (1953), so he was there when his dad was designing these machines in the 50's, 60's, and 70's.

I also need some help on Friday March 13th.  My son is graduating from the Marine boot camp that day (yes I am extremely proud), my wife and I will be flying into Sun Valley late (10:59 pm) that night after the graduation.  The Frandee will already be there, I am driving up to Sun Valley on the 10th and flying out from there, so if you fly in you may see the Frandee in the parking lot.  Since I can't make the meet and greet on Friday I would appreciate it if someone could pick up any information I may need for Saturday morning.  If Scott gets there in time, he may be able to do that for me.  Also, if by any chance someone needs a ride from the airport to the inn on Friday night I will have room in my truck.  Just let me know (208) 221-5595 (David Stites).

France and Devine (Frandee) on the right and Ross Eskelson on the far left. I would imagine that several if not all of these gentlemen were at the Sun Valley event 70 years ago.


----------



## GMoose

Here is a picture of the Eskelson children from back around 1962. Scott is the one driving and Doreen is the one on the right in the back.  Scott has not told me anything about this small cat, something we should ask him about at the gathering.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Mr. G. Moose,

I will make a point of having your info available for you, I can either leave it with the front desk and or meet you for breakfast on Saturday, I would like to buy you, your wife, and your guests ( Scott and his wife) breakfast, I will pm you to make arrangements.

I have seats in a tucker for your guests,  

yes, it is great to have the frandee family attend and quite sure the stories they can tell are truly interesting and really what to hear about what they have to say about tucker

now, what I find interesting about your kids snow cat photo, the kids had one and the tucker kids had tucker go carts, no kid snow cat, 

think the frandee kids win!!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

T minus 30 days and counting....


----------



## JimVT

https://www.sunvalley.com/web-cams/


----------



## Cidertom

Now, if they still had rail service...


I've floated the following at a couple of events with "yes that would have been nice" responses.  I'm willing to do the board if the folks showing their cats think it would be a good thing. If not, I'm lazy and can skip it.


A display board with cards for each cat there:


----------



## GMoose

Great idea, I am for it.


----------



## JimVT

Cidertom said:


> Now, if they still had rail service...
> 
> 
> I've floated the following at a couple of events with "yes that would have been nice" responses.  I'm willing to do the board if the folks showing their cats think it would be a good thing. If not, I'm lazy and can skip it.
> 
> 
> A display board with cards for each cat there:



picture at mt hood . we'll have to return sometime.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> Now, if they still had rail service...
> 
> 
> I've floated the following at a couple of events with "yes that would have been nice" responses.  I'm willing to do the board if the folks showing their cats think it would be a good thing. If not, I'm lazy and can skip it.
> 
> 
> A display board with cards for each cat there:



be careful of what you volunteer for, great idea and would go a long way to put faces and machines together, so, would you please take on the project, and post to the thread to get a list of who all is attending with cats....and a photo

will pm you also

thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## Cidertom

I will gladly take on such a project.
What I would like from each "cat" attending is a reasonably recent  photo of the cat. The year/make/model of the cat. The forum name of the owner/operator. the owners real name and home town.  I would also be willing to put in a short line about the cat, the restoration, etc for people interest. 



PLEASE PM THE INFO TO ME.  if PM via Forums doesn't work for you send via email to cidertom@yahoo.com  I will respond when I get the email, so if you don't get a response in a couple of days try a pm here to check. 



CT


----------



## nikos

The purpose of the chains that hang the boogie Wheels, is not to turnover?

Nikos


----------



## DAVENET

JimVT said:


> https://www.sunvalley.com/web-cams/



WOW, that time lapse camera from yesterday/this morning is AWESOME.


----------



## Cidertom

nikos said:


> The purpose of the chains that hang the boogie Wheels, is not to turnover?
> 
> Nikos




Yes, that is the function of the chains


----------



## Pontoon Princess

as we get closer to serenade time in sun valley, gathering of old grousers, I wanted to say thank you to each and everyone that is taking the time and made the effort to come, 

I know very well how much time, money, prepping/repairing/servicing your snow cat and sometimes a very stressful drive it is to attend these events, and without you, there is no gatherings of snow cats, thank you.

I hope everyone enjoys themselves, meet a new friend and chat with old ones.

if you have any last minute questions, please PM me, 

we will miss those that are unable to attend, 

be sure to check the schedule and see everyone for after dinner drinks at the Sun Valley Inn lounge on Friday night, I will hand out the info packets at that time...

fyi, there are 30 plus rooms reserved...think we will have as many cats and more people, as we had at the first Cats Meow, Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon


----------



## JimVT

JimVT said:


> our part of the serenade is meeting at north bend offramp exit 34. 5:30 am march 13 for the drive to the meet. 4 trailers with 5 cats.  anyothers are welcome to join. we'll be useing gmrs  when traveling.
> this is a wide exit for when the pass is shutdown for the vehicles to back up in.
> jim
> 
> oh,if you want to meet up someplace on the way we can get you the route.



leaving schedule is moved up 1hr  to adjust for the loss of an hour entering mountain time zone. 4:30 @ north bend


----------



## Cidertom

re the below post.
I will be traveling the week before the event.
If you want included, the earlier the better.
If you are attending with your cat and don't want this, reply to this post.


thanks
CT







Cidertom said:


> I will gladly take on such a project.
> What I would like from each "cat" attending is a reasonably recent  photo of the cat. The year/make/model of the cat. The forum name of the owner/operator. the owners real name and home town.  I would also be willing to put in a short line about the cat, the restoration, etc for people interest.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PM THE INFO TO ME.  if PM via Forums doesn't work for you send via email to cidertom@yahoo.com  I will respond when I get the email, so if you don't get a response in a couple of days try a pm here to check.
> 
> 
> 
> CT


----------



## JimVT

us with 5 snow tracs are staying at the lodge .I'm sure we'll miss some of the action.


----------



## TalleyHo

Pontoon Princess - Was hoping you could point out which lot we should use for larger rigs.  Thank You!




Pontoon Princess said:


> nice to hear you are trying to make it work for you,
> 
> As for parking, there is the lot adjacent to the Sun Valley Inn and there is a much larger general lot that can handle pickups with trailers without issues, that will would the best place to park with the rigs, about the same distance from either lot to the Inn,
> 
> as for the info pack, I can email you the info when it gets closer to the event, and you should be good to go and, happy to make it work for you so Saturday goes well for you and you get to the location without issue.
> 
> I will, if you wish, follow up with a couple of folks about parking your rig with them in advance of the event.
> 
> quite sure you will find serval open seats for your guests.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the circled area is the place to park, and there is plenty of room!

please do not unload cats on sun valley property and or operate them on sun valley property.


----------



## GMoose

More Frandee/Thiokol news, another of Ross Eskelsons sons is coming to the serenade. So at this point there are six members coming, Doreen and her husband, Scott and his wife, and Lynn and his wife.  I only have room in the Frandee for two at a time, so I sure hope the offers are still out there to bring them along on Saturday for our adventure.

Been having lots of problems with the Frandee as of late.  Currently it is stranded at a camp up in the mountains where it was used to haul boy scout equipment in for a three day adventure.  Skiing in today about a mile and 1/2 to see if I can get it running.  Sounds like the starter has jammed with the flywheel again, have had this happen a couple of times before.  However, I was able to pop it free by rotating the engine backwards by hand.  I was not there when it jammed so the users did not know how to free it up (starter is now partially disassembled, but still on the engine).  Wish me luck, I need this back for Sun Valley, and the weekend after that it is being displayed at the entrance to the local car show "Chrome in the Dome 2020".

http://chromeinthedome.com/

Getting excited to see and meet everyone at the serenade in just a few weeks.

Where she sits today at Camp Taylor on Scout Mountain.


----------



## 1boringguy

The things you see in Sun Valley. Probably couldn't afford the roof rack for a Lambo right?


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> the circled area is the place to park, and there is plenty of room!
> 
> please do not unload cats on sun valley property and or operate them on sun valley property.



I can't ride my snowboard from the parking to the lodge??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

as seen in sun valley


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Hi folks, 

did a site visit to sun valley and the area we are going to run, all looks good and feeling good we will have good snow for mid march...and checked in with USFS again 
( lots of good folks at USFS ) and they are good with the gathering and areas we are using, may have a couple of USFS folks coming along as they are real snow cat lovers.

also, to make it easy, on, each and every snowcat owner from out of state, I purchased over snow vehicle sticker/permit for each and every out of state cat, and quite sure the in-state guys are asking what about me, first, I figured you should all have a permit, next, the funny part is buying out of state is easy, but buying for an in-state cat sticker is not and requires far more info and the in-state owner must do themselves, weird, so, wasn't able to do that, we are good to go and legal !!!

so, once again, have snow mobile stickers bought and paid for, for each out of state cat. this should make life easy on you guys and save you time and frustration of buying a sticker. you are welcome.....

again, everything is good to go for the march gathering...see ya all there


----------



## 1boringguy

PP, 
Not that I'm any expert, but looks like you're setting the 'snowcat event host' bar pretty high.  Nice


----------



## Track Addict

MVP

Most 
Valuable
Pontoon
                     r
                     i
                     n
                     c
                     e
                     s
                     s


----------



## Red130

Pontoon Princess said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> did a site visit to sun valley and the area we are going to run, all looks good and feeling good we will have good snow for mid march...and checked in with USFS again
> ( lots of good folks at USFS ) and they are good with the gathering and areas we are using, may have a couple of USFS folks coming along as they are real snow cat lovers.
> 
> also, to make it easy, on, each and every snowcat owner from out of state, I purchased over snow vehicle sticker/permit for each and every out of state cat, and quite sure the in-state guys are asking what about me, first, I figured you should all have a permit, next, the funny part is buying out of state is easy, but buying for an in-state cat sticker is not and requires far more info and the in-state owner must do themselves, weird, so, wasn't able to do that, we are good to go and legal !!!
> 
> so, once again, have snow mobile stickers bought and paid for, for each out of state cat. this should make life easy on you guys and save you time and frustration of buying a sticker. you are welcome.....
> 
> again, everything is good to go for the march gathering...see ya all there



Wow.   Very nice, it appears every detail has been thought out and taken care of.  Wish I could make it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

attention attention attention

hey folks, please note, we have been assigned a much better and less visible parking lot to the general public, and it is actually closer to the Sun Valley Inn, please look at the map, download it and bring it with you so you park in the right place...

this parking lot is a vast improvement over the other area and much more to our liking and needs.....it is known as the Moritz lot, it is where the old hospital was located.

NEXT, I would to have a group text set up, so we all can stay in touch and also be able to give up dates and info as needed, so please please please PM Sno-Surfer,
Sean, he has agreed to handle and be the contact person for the group text, this will make life easier for all, so please PM Sno-Surfer and get on the group text and be informed...there is very good cell service in Sun Valley and surrounding area.

thank you.....


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I'll be looking for your numbers in my PM box. For those that don't get the message, I'll be looking for you at the meet and greet Friday night. It would be nice to have the majority of them before hand so we can all be on the same page of information. 

Sure looking forward to this and having some fun with all the mad catters!

And thank you Princess for all the effort to organize the greatest gathering of stray cats! I know they are hard to herd but from the sounds of it, there will be plenty of cat nip for all!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

out of the clear blue, along comes,

an offer from a metal sculpture artist, he is building us, the snow cat serenade folks, a large size snow cat sculpture, (about 24 inch long) and I plan to give it away at the Trail Creek Cabin dinner, you will need to be present, as I plan a very fun contest to win it, nothing to buy, just need to be present on Saturday night dinner, Trail Creek Cabin, and yes bribes will be accepted, and monies from such bribes will be donated to the USFS.

again, a young and up and coming, very talented metal sculpturer, I have seen his work and very impressed, is creating a special snow cat sculpture just for our event. 

Very special ...


----------



## wakeupcall

Sounds like it is going to be a very cool dinner party! Cant wait to see the metal sculpture! 
Thank You for putting this event together, its going to be a great time for sure!


----------



## wakeupcall

Do we need to start sending bribe money now? My first bribe is on the way i hope you get it before Sun Valley. But you never know if cash will make it through the mail!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

wakeupcall said:


> Do we need to start sending bribe money now? My first bribe is on the way i hope you get it before Sun Valley. But you never know if cash will make it through the mail!



bribes are being accepted now, and most welcome.....


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Hey folks, the numbers have been rolling in, thank you! This will help us all a lot. 
Keep them coming if you haven’t sent it already via PM. If you know someone not on the forum but wants to be informed, please pass their number to me as well. 
It’s coming up fast!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> out of the clear blue, along comes,
> 
> an offer from a metal sculpture artist, he is building us, the snow cat serenade folks, a large size snow cat sculpture, (about 24 inch long) and I plan to give it away at the Trail Creek Cabin dinner, you will need to be present, as I plan a very fun contest to win it, nothing to buy, just need to be present on Saturday night dinner, Trail Creek Cabin, and yes bribes will be accepted, and monies from such bribes will be donated to the USFS.
> 
> again, a young and up and coming, very talented metal sculpturer, I have seen his work and very impressed, is creating a special snow cat sculpture just for our event.
> 
> Very special ...



 spy photo of the sculpture


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> spy photo of the sculpture



lookin good,hope a tucker owner gets it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> lookin good,hope a tucker owner gets it.


it might be a red herring and really building a snow trac sculpture, never know.... till......


----------



## olympicorange

...... it has the makings to make everyone envious , nice metal work, looking forward to the finished product . here's one I did last winter , waiting for parts & bored. had a box of matchsticks , some balsam wood, and a broken G.I. Joe toy, laying around...... ''recycling'''


----------



## loggah

Bruce !!!! you got it bad !!!!


----------



## olympicorange

……….  I've drank a lot of Kool-Aide , ….  when I scratch myself on a grouser, it does have alittle ''orange'' tinge to it,..ha ha,.....  or could that be rust,...lol


----------



## sno-drifter

Bruce and I went to different schools together. This one was dun about 40 years ago. The orange marker has faded bad. Time for a refresh.


----------



## olympicorange

……….…..,...…..   it's all in the last name,....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

olympicorange said:


> ……….…..,...…..   it's all in the last name,....



you mean Russell, tough crowd to keep up with...


----------



## GMoose

Hay Sun Valley catters, anyone going to be around SV, Ketchum, Bellevue, or Hailey on Tuesday March 10th?  I will be showing up, just thought if anyone was around I might stop and say hi.  I have to fly out of Hailey that early afternoon, but might have time for a quick visit.


----------



## Cidertom

OK, if you want your cat on the info board, I need it soon, real soon, please.  Or diy a 4x6 card with pict etc and bring it.


send 

forum name, real name
make, model of cat
picture or said cat
cat info 

any special blurb about cat, owner etc.


prefer: cidertom@yahoo.com
or here via PM if that doesn't work.
I will respond if I get it.


CT
currently I have
PontoonPrincess
Cidetom
wakeupcall,
Mikemikelle,
Gmoose,
mothertucker
ktalley,


----------



## JimVT




----------



## Pontoon Princess

and in One Week, we all will be gathered in Sun Valley, be safe in your travels and thank each and everyone for coming...hope all, enjoys the adventure in the Sawtooth Mountains

remember,  come to the Ram restaurant bar in the Sun Valley Inn 7 ish on Fridays I am buying the first round of after dinner drinks and handing out the info packets...

and please if you have any questions and or need help, contact me, FYI, I will be arriving in Sun Valley on Wednesday.


hey Colorado crew, have a safe and exciting jamboree this weekend.....


----------



## olympicorange

,...….  going to be  an awesome event, …. bummed we're going to miss it,....well I guess I might as well let the cat out of the bag,...   '' we '' just canceled all our plans & reservations for the trip,... out there.   the ''wifey'' just came down with ''strep'' ,  and to be truthful,..this ''coronavirus'' is alarming,..yup,..call me chicken.   we were going to just show up...''surprise'' ,..well i'll be waiting for all the pics   ....have a great time all ,.... another time,.....


----------



## GMoose

That's a bummer, would have been great to meet you. Maybe some other time.


----------



## olympicorange

….. for sure,... even the best made plans go south,..  was looking forward to meeting everyone, talking snocats,..  pics,..  next season,...  have a great time,...


----------



## Mother Tucker

Dang strep has no respect! Get well .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

from the wiz kid mad sculpture shop, Jake Cooper, he is amazingly creative 

and we have one of his sculptures to give away, nothing to buy, just need to be present to win, 

it is a fabulous sculpture 

legal stuff, the decision of the judge is Final, and yes bribes are accepted and those monies will be donated to UFS, so.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the beast is finally finished and ready for snow trials in sun valley

safe travels and see ya Friday night


----------



## GMoose

Frandee is on her way to Sun Valley, passing by the Idaho National Laboratory where the world's largest nuclear test reactor resides, and my place of employment. If you zoom in you can see the reactor in the background behind the Frandee.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

no wonder the frandee glows at night....

reminds me of the Three Dog Night song, "one is the lonliness number"..................used to think of a 1951 Hudson twin H power Hornet when I heard it, until now.


----------



## GMoose

Made a stop in creaters of the moon. Just after leaving there had a strange vibration coming from the front end. Stopped and found 3 broken front wheel studs and 3 loose ones. Made it to Hailey, Ford is replacing 6 of the studs (all they had in town). Hope they get it done quick, I have a flight at 3. However, it's a good opportunity to have lunch at the snow bunny across from the Ford dealership.  Always an adventure.


----------



## Logger1965

Yep we've all been on those trips, probably a bunch more going to start tomorrow too.


----------



## 1boringguy

The adventure starts when things go wrong  ............ right?


----------



## GMoose

Silver Creek Ford in Hailey came through, studs replaced in about an hour. They said they are open on Saturday, just in case anyone needs a Ford repair. There is also on O'Reilly's across the street for parts and a Napa in Bellevue.

Made it to the airport, small parking spots, I had to unhook and get the privalage of paying for two parking spaces.

The rest of you have safe travels, without the adventures like I just had. See you all Saturday.


----------



## DAVENET

Wow, hope there's more snow than that . . .


----------



## loggah

Thats what i was thinking!!! hope theres a bunch of snow for everyone.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

really funny thing, most the guys on the west coast, drive Fords, so, I would encourage everyone to tighten all the lug bolts before you leave and while you are at it, check the air pressure on both the Ford and trailer

thank you moose for leading the way, and getting that problem out of the way, so no one else does.....


----------



## GMoose

DAVENET said:


> Wow, hope there's more snow than that . . .



I am sure there is, Galena is still 20 or 30 miles away and at a much higher elevation than the airport where the picture was taken. At my house we have lost most of our snow, but up the road 10 miles there is still 3 feet of snow.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GMoose said:


> I am sure there is, Galena is still 20 or 30 miles away and at a much higher elevation than the airport where the picture was taken. At my house we have lost most of our snow, but up the road 10 miles there is still 3 feet of snow.



fyi, the latest report of yesterday, baker creek has good 2 feet of snow at the parking lot and more up on the mountain and smiley creek, which is up in the Stanley basin, has even more snow, we have several places to choose from, so, snow will not be an issue, and either, having a great time,


----------



## redsqwrl

A very experienced desert racer I worked for in the Midwest ( short course program, currently loors, lucas, torc ect) stated that if anything goes wrong in a tow it happens in the first hours.....

enjoy your travels, 1/2 the fun is getting there. the other half is the people.

take time to enjoy the people. The SVS has a brilliant participant focused itinerary enjoy the camaraderie.
I will be watching from a distance, snapping up all the cheap tuckers that will hit the internet while you are distracted with snow and vintage snow cats.

Clowder-On!!!!!


----------



## vintagebike

*Reserved room available*

For 6 or 7 reasons Cathy and I will not be able to attend the fabulous Sun Valley Event this weekend.   We have a King room reserved for Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights.  Let me know by PM or email if you would like to take over our reservation at the October booking rate.  SV needs us to contact them before check-in time on Friday.  Thanks, the McCall Crew


----------



## 1boringguy

Ok I have a buddy and his wife that has decided to come with us to Sun Valley, kind of last minute. He could take over vintagebikes room, good for both of them. I sent VB an email via the forum, but if it's like the PM I never seem to get that to work here. If someone has his number maybe let him know and he can PM me. Thanks.


----------



## vintagebike

All set.  Thanks to 1 not so boring guy.


----------



## TalleyHo

See y’all Friday. We are loaded up heading out in the morning. 

I remember some folks asking if there are spare seats. We will have some. 

My wife Nancy and I are looking forward to meeting you all. 

Fingers crossed to getting through the first two hours!


----------



## PJL

The Cathouse is badass!!


----------



## Track Addict

Representatives from The East have arrived in the Valley!


----------



## 4TrackCat

Made it to Boise today.... see ya all in SV.[emoji106]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMoose

We received an email from the sun valley inn stating they were cancelling some group events, was wondering if anyone has heard if the horse drawn sleigh ride and dinner were cancelled or not.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

run from Baker Creek to Mt Fox, 30 miles round trip, about 3,000 feet elevation change, high into the back country of the Sawtooths...

beyond description, the photos do not do the breath taking beauty justice, absolutely fabulous back country...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GMoose said:


> We received an email from the sun valley inn stating they were cancelling some group events, was wondering if anyone has heard if the horse drawn sleigh ride and dinner were cancelled or not.



I have not heard of any cancellations of the dinner and or sleigh ride to trail creek cabin, I will update everyone if I hear anything from sun valley management

I will be talking with our contact person first thing in the morning and will keep everyone informed with good information


----------



## Helmsman38

From here on Maui,HI you all look to be on track to have a grouser of a time  Powder on, Beach day for me


----------



## Helmsman38

ktalley said:


> See y’all Friday. We are loaded up heading out in the morning.
> 
> I remember some folks asking if there are spare seats. We will have some.
> 
> My wife Nancy and I are looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Fingers crossed to getting through the first two hours!



That is one cool Cat set up


----------



## 4TrackCat

Closing in on the promised land[emoji274][emoji41]


----------



## 4TrackCat

Spectacular day 1......


----------



## 4TrackCat

2 of 2 of day 1


----------



## GlacierSean




----------



## Track Addict

Epic Pass


----------



## Track Addict

More


----------



## Track Addict

More


----------



## Track Addict

Strong day!


----------



## sno-drifter

So kewl that you got some fresh sno to make this THE event of the year. Sno and then clear to reveal the beauty of Sun Valley. Thanks all for the pictures everyone. A BIG thanks to the princess for the great organization and many pre-trips to organize and clear the path. First class show!!


----------



## GlacierSean

sno-drifter said:


> So kewl that you got some fresh sno to make this THE event of the year. Sno and then clear to reveal the beauty of Sun Valley. Thanks all for the pictures everyone. A BIG thanks to the princess for the great organization and many pre-trips to organize and clear the path. First class show!!



And why aren't you here Mr. Sno-drifter?

Definitely the most swanky snowcat event of the year. The lodge has ducks and swans


----------



## sno-drifter

Homeless folks set fire to 15,000 acres of timberland last summer. We got to participate. We are almost dun replanting, only 14,000 trees to go. Think I am on to it now, green side up, right? Also got some health issues to tend to. Besides, they don't let my kind into places like that.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Absolutely fabulous pictures.
Looks like a grand time was had by all....


----------



## 4TrackCat

Yep, we definitely miss Mr. and Mrs. Drifter!  TyeOneOn too.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

gathering of old grousers


----------



## 4TrackCat

https://youtu.be/wrpzTyzYgWM


----------



## TalleyHo

Was great meeting all of you. Buncha cool cats!  Thank you for welcoming us into the group. 

@Pontoon Princess, Nancy I want to thank you especially for reaching out to invite us. Your knowledge and love for the machines and area is admirable. 

We look forward to meeting up with you all again. 

Shiny side up, greasy side down on all your travels home. 

And finally, if you can’t out smart em’, out dumb em’. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4TrackCat

ktalley said:


> Was great meeting all of you. Buncha cool cats!  Thank you for welcoming us into the group.
> 
> @Pontoon Princess, Nancy I want to thank you especially for reaching out to invite us. Your knowledge and love for the machines and area is admirable.
> 
> We look forward to meeting up with you all again.
> 
> Shiny side up, greasy side down on all your travels home.
> 
> And finally, if you can’t out smart em’, out dumb em’. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe Travels Team Tally! Great meeting you both.[emoji482][emoji631]


----------



## tucker

Looks like so much fun! I wish I could have been there to see all of you and your great machines.. hopefully next year I can plan it in to my schedule. Great job pp! for what looks to be a home run of a snow cat adventure


----------



## Track Addict

Team Bri, Van Sno Surfer, and Mr and Mrs Downhill played hookey on the cats to catch the last day on Bald and fresh pow.  Thought you might enjoy!

Thanks again and sorry Jr never got hit that bowling strike slot machine payout!


----------



## DAVENET

Cancel your flights & just stay out there skiing.  Schools are shut down here anyway so you may as well have more fun!


----------



## Track Addict

Great stewards of Sun Valley.  We took only photos and left only memories!


----------



## tuckeredup

So bummed I couldn't make it to the Sun Valley Serenade. Only had to come from Boise but could not get the damn worn axle shaft out to replace.  Tried penetrating oil, lots of heat, big hammers, a porta-power and even yelling and throwing things. Gonna have to cut it out and rebuild, I guess.  Any suggestions?  

Looks like a magnificent time in a spectacular setting.  You might as well just stay put and avoid the craziness in the rest of the world right now.  

Here's an old shot from 2012 before I had my own cat.  Spotted this one in Sun Valley and knew I had to have one someday.


----------



## Cidertom

If any of the snowtrac mafia could share a pict of our group photo we did on the hill with the operators in front I would appreciate it.  CT


----------



## Cidertom

comedy relief:


----------



## PJL

Nice Tom, the colors even match.


----------



## 1boringguy

Cat looks like it's about to pounce


----------



## TalleyHo

Cidertom said:


> comedy relief:





That’s great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMoose

Cidertom said:


> If any of the snowtrac mafia could share a pict of our group photo we did on the hill with the operators in front I would appreciate it.  CT



I don't have the one your asking for, but I do have this:


----------



## Backyardski

Wow, that event was everything that was advertised and a whole bunch more.
So many great people and stories and mountains and cats.  My only regret is not getting a chance to get to know the entire crew better(it was a big crew!). My wife’s sister Susie and her husband John from ID Falls definitely had a good first impression of what these machines are all about. John knows how to find good equipment too so you better be on your toes around those parts.
I think it may have been my wife, Sara (she’ll correct me if I’m wrong ) that suggested Jinn be elevated to Pontoon Goddess. That’s how perfect everything was. 
Thanks Jinn!

Stay healthy and happy everyone!

P.s. The cat house is the nicest living room I’ve ever ridden in. Super quiet and smooth even on a hard packed trail/parking lot/ road crossing etc.


----------



## DAVENET

Rode out to look in on your place to make sure all was secure and had to use pieces of cardboard to slide down the grassy slope! Terrible snow year anyway, but crazy how much snow disappeared up around Prospect Mt. up in VT over the past two weeks.


----------



## olympicorange

tuckeredup said:


> So bummed I couldn't make it to the Sun Valley Serenade. Only had to come from Boise but could not get the damn worn axle shaft out to replace.  Tried penetrating oil, lots of heat, big hammers, a porta-power and even yelling and throwing things. Gonna have to cut it out and rebuild, I guess.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Looks like a magnificent time in a spectacular setting.  You might as well just stay put and avoid the craziness in the rest of the world right now.
> 
> Here's an old shot from 2012 before I had my own cat.  Spotted this one in Sun Valley and knew I had to have one someday.View attachment 124557
> 
> View attachment 124558



  ….  one procedure I learned from ''the 'ol timers'' ,...  cut the shaft off flush,  drill a large hole thru the center of spindle/axle shaft ( small hole at first & work your way up, a mag drill makes the process much easier , may have to weld a temporary mount plate onto track frame, remove next bogie wheel also, perhaps),... rosebud the track frame around shaft completely, use a carbon-dioxide fire extinguisher ( with a hose to fit into drilled passage), to cool center of shaft down, for shrinkage. have an assistant help with a pindriver, and hammer away.  once you get it to move, the porto-power should handle it from there.  usually requires a few attempts to get things moving,... I like a 12LB. sledge myself.....    good luck,....


----------



## it's all about downhill

olympicorange said:


> ….  one procedure I learned from ''the 'ol timers'' ,...  cut the shaft off flush,  drill a large hole thru the center of spindle/axle shaft ( small hole at first & work your way up, a mag drill makes the process much easier , may have to weld a temporary mount plate onto track frame, remove next bogie wheel also, perhaps),... rosebud the track frame around shaft completely, use a carbon-dioxide fire extinguisher ( with a hose to fit into drilled passage), to cool center of shaft down, for shrinkage. have an assistant help with a pindriver, and hammer away.  once you get it to move, the porto-power should handle it from there.  usually requires a few attempts to get things moving,... I like a 12LB. sledge myself.....    good luck,....



I like that Olympic, makes total sense. I was just thinking maybe the hammer is ineffective because the arm is just bouncing around. If you could back up the arm with something heavy like the blade of a caterpillar or tractor implement, your hammer would be more efficient. I have used Tri-Flow to move some things that were untouched by any other penetrant, but when the torch comes out you are probably passed all that. 
If you go the drill route, it doesn't have to be perfectly centered, when the drill breaks through the edge of the shaft through the bore, that will relieve a lot of the pressure. then it should pound out easier.
YMMV


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker said:


> Looks like so much fun! I wish I could have been there to see all of you and your great machines.. hopefully next year I can plan it in to my schedule. Great job pp! for what looks to be a home run of a snow cat adventure



thank you for the kind words, many did ask if you were coming, and you were missed, 

yes, it was a good event and pretty sure everyone went home happy


----------



## JimVT

failed sno master tire


----------



## Pontoon Princess

we accomplished something very important, last weekend with our gathering, we have a SEAT at the table at the Ketchum office of the USFS, when it comes to over snow vehicle useage and in turn Idaho, had a very good follow up call to review how things went,  all n all, we dun good....

thank you to everyone for being great !


----------



## 1boringguy

So,  even though I did get to Sun Valley 
and meet a couple of you fellow catters Friday night,  I sincerely regret that I didn't get to meet most of y'all, and check out your cats - cathouse. Had the best of intentions but about 5 am Saturday morning had to get mom to the hospital. They decided for safety sake to fly her down to Boise. Of course I followed, only with a cat in tow. About 5 weeks early, but mom and baby girl doing fine. 

I appreciate everyone making my friends Jess and Julie feel welcome. We had brought the 1644 for them, and they went ahead and joined the group Saturday with it. It was their first cat trip and they enjoyed it a lot.

Although I doubt if I'll get another cat trip in this year, I'll definitely be looking forward to meeting more of the forum/cat people at a future event.

BG


----------



## 4TrackCat

1boringguy said:


> So,  even though I did get to Sun Valley
> 
> and meet a couple of you fellow catters Friday night,  I sincerely regret that I didn't get to meet most of y'all, and check out your cats - cathouse. Had the best of intentions but about 5 am Saturday morning had to get mom to the hospital. They decided for safety sake to fly her down to Boise. Of course I followed, only with a cat in tow. About 5 weeks early, but mom and baby girl doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate everyone making my friends Jess and Julie feel welcome. We had brought the 1644 for them, and they went ahead and joined the group Saturday with it. It was their first cat trip and they enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Although I doubt if I'll get another cat trip in this year, I'll definitely be looking forward to meeting more of the forum/cat people at a future event.
> 
> 
> 
> BG


Congratulations!!!


----------



## JimVT




----------



## JimVT




----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

tuckeredup said:


> So bummed I couldn't make it to the Sun Valley Serenade. Only had to come from Boise but could not get the damn worn axle shaft out to replace.  Tried penetrating oil, lots of heat, big hammers, a porta-power and even yelling and throwing things. Gonna have to cut it out and rebuild, I guess.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Looks like a magnificent time in a spectacular setting.  You might as well just stay put and avoid the craziness in the rest of the world right now.
> 
> Here's an old shot from 2012 before I had my own cat.  Spotted this one in Sun Valley and knew I had to have one someday.View attachment 124557
> 
> View attachment 124558




Interesting photos...

The machine we re-cabbed (now known as The Vail Cat) was an ex-Sun Valley machine, and had number 425 on the doors.



The carriers on that machine also bore evidence of "mechanics" beating the stew out of the adjustable ends. 

In a conversation several years ago with Jeff Godard from Tucker, he recommended we remove all the axle spindles when we had the carriers off, clean the spindles and spindle tubes, and reinstall them with never seize. He explained that it's smart preventive maintenance as if you ever have to change a spindle in the field, if they are rusted/corroded in place it is a bear of a job. We heeded his advice and have run into the same problem you did (which in our opinion confirmed the wisdom of his suggestion). Ultimately we used heat, a crane and a hydraulic press to persuade the recalcitrant spindle to let go. Eventually it did, but it wasn't easy.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

A Truly Epic Event!!

Others have posted some great photos and descriptions. I'll post the Blackfoot Tucker Awards. (Yes, these are my opinion only, are purely subjective, and all awards are final.)

Grand Prize: 

Pontoon Princess. Hands down, no contest. What an incredible job of planning, organizing, coordinating and executing a phenomenal experience for all who made it. If you think for a moment of all the t’s to be crossed, and i’s to be dotted in creating this event, she hit every single one. I know there are professionals who organize business meetings, conventions, etc. They have nothing on the Pontoon Princess. She could teach them… Yes, it WAS that great!

By the way, aren’t princesses essentially queens in waiting? Queens “outrank” princesses, and I think our beloved PP needs to be elevated in status to not just the Pontoon Queen, but maybe the Snowcat Queen. Now we need a coronation to make it official!

Coolest Snowcat: 

GMoose and the Frandee SnoShu. There were lots of serious contenders, but GMoose wins. That machine is simply awesome. Hard to believe how well it performs, and indeed outperforms, machines many decades newer. As an aside, I’ll mention that he kindly offered me the opportunity to drive it. I (wisely) demurred, explaining honestly that I “lack fiscal discipline”. If I drove it, there was a strong chance I’d want one... and then have to figure out how I was going to make that happen. He explained that there weren’t any available, he wouldn’t sell his, and so the threat didn’t exist. But I knew one does exist…on consignment at SnoTrans (though it lacks the steerable front ski). http://www.snotrans.com/  See, I was smart not to drive it!

Coolest New Concept: 

K Talley and The Cat House. Wow! What an incredibly cool creation. And if you consider how quickly that evolved from something for sale on ksl.com to the finished product, it makes it even more of a feat. When I think of the words “luxury” and “snowcat”, they generally don’t belong in the same sentence. Well ,The Cat House redefines the rules. Pictures don’t do it justice, you must sit in its sumptuous interior to get the experience. Very, very cool and unique! Huge WOW factor! 

The WBJ1 Award for Most LED Lights: 

Archmage and his 1643. Holy Moly. I counted 29 separate LED lights (and I think there may be some under-cat “disco lights” I didn’t see). I teased WBJ1 about the amount of amperage necessary to power all those lights at once. I’m thinking Travis Nottingham has him beat… 

The Best Line:

Mother Tucker. Though I didn’t meet everyone, I did meet Mother Tucker and some of the Canadian Contingent. (Great folks!) Anyway, he and I had some nice conversations and at one point the topic shifted to the Coronavirus. I asked if people in Canada were reacting similarly to Americans. He said they were, and though I can’t recall his exact words, it was something like “…and what’s with the toilet paper thing? It’s similar to the flu. It’s not like a shit storm was forecast”. Priceless! 

Incidentally, he introduced me to Bayern Groomer Lager (Bayern Brewing Missoula, Montana) and Revelstoke Pecan Whiskey. (Ironically not distilled in BC, but in Minnesota?) Awesome stuff! When I got home I Googled it and one can buy it online. But in "The Peoples Republic of Utah" one cannot get beer, wine or liquor shipped to a Utah address.  I think it’s a Mormon thing. That whole concept about separation of church and state…doesn’t apply here.

If you didn’t make The Serenade, you screwed up. My advice is to learn from your mistake and try harder next time.

To all who made it, my sincere thanks for a spectacular experience. I didn’t meet everyone, but I sure had a fantastic time, and I hope to meet more people next time!


----------



## Backyardski

Gmoose, although I didn’t get a chance to talk to you, I did get a kick out of watching your beautiful Frandee purring around all over the place. 

Thank you for arranging to have the Eskelsons come to the gtg, I could have listened to that amazing historical info all day. There was mention of binders full of photos that may or may not have been passed around, I can only imagine how cool those are. Their recollections and photos would probably be the most complete and personal record of Frandee and Thiokol, as well as Bombardier’s entrance into the alpine cat market. Put me down for a few copies on the preorder list if you can nudge them into putting a book together!

Edit- *i posted this before seeing BFT’s post above and would have rather not followed that one! TLBFT gets the award for the most thorough, accurate and entertaining posts!


----------



## Logger1965

Ahhh yes there may have been some whiskey running/smuggling going on around the mountain. But it was an excellent group of cats and people, probably the best bunch in the country. Well countries since we had friends and cats from both side of the border and several state lines, and I never saw one cat fight!!!  We should and will all get together and do this again in Sun Valley or in other parts unknown. Great to meet everyone we all had a grand time. Keep posting pictures for the one who didn't come, and they know who they are right"Tye on One"!!!!!


----------



## DAVENET

What was the final 'cat count'?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fyi, yes we did do some T-shirts and hats,

the Frandee - GMoose was the poster cat for the hats and t-shirts and the tucker mafia had their own t-shirt...

your snow cat queen


----------



## Mother Tucker

Mr. Blackfoot, there definitely was an outside influence on the liquid pecan, i had a connection no names,(Logger1965) help us out there. On the gathering, we had a great visit with all. Awful happy there was no cat fights, lol. We arrived home yesterday. Sheeple are stupid everywhere, need to form our own catnation where stupid stays away.  Great photos thanks everyone. Gord, Gloria, Kevin & Heather, next year for sure.&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Mother Tucker

I counted 18 cats at one point, any one else?


----------



## Track Addict

I got into the 20's Saturday but they were a lot of moving parts to stay consistent.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> I got into the 20's Saturday but they were a lot of moving parts to stay consistent.



I have 28 different cats during our stay, very much a moving thing


----------



## Mother Tucker

28 is a good number


----------



## pointy chops

I know I'm late to the party but we had a blast. Big thanks to PP for all the time and effort organizing this get together, the location was awesome. Also a big thanks to everyone that came. It was tons of fun getting to hang with everyone and we can't wait to do it again. As usual we didn't enough photos, but here they are


----------



## Mother Tucker

Got wind of next years date. I'm in!


----------



## Logger1965

You got enough keys?


----------



## Mother Tucker

Oh my,..yes!


----------



## GMoose

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> A Truly Epic Event!!
> 
> Others have posted some great photos and descriptions. I'll post the Blackfoot Tucker Awards. (Yes, these are my opinion only, are purely subjective, and all awards are final.)
> 
> Grand Prize:
> 
> Pontoon Princess. Hands down, no contest. What an incredible job of planning, organizing, coordinating and executing a phenomenal experience for all who made it. If you think for a moment of all the t’s to be crossed, and i’s to be dotted in creating this event, she hit every single one. I know there are professionals who organize business meetings, conventions, etc. They have nothing on the Pontoon Princess. She could teach them… Yes, it WAS that great!
> 
> By the way, aren’t princesses essentially queens in waiting? Queens “outrank” princesses, and I think our beloved PP needs to be elevated in status to not just the Pontoon Queen, but maybe the Snowcat Queen. Now we need a coronation to make it official!
> 
> Coolest Snowcat:
> 
> GMoose and the Frandee SnoShu. There were lots of serious contenders, but GMoose wins. That machine is simply awesome. Hard to believe how well it performs, and indeed outperforms, machines many decades newer. As an aside, I’ll mention that he kindly offered me the opportunity to drive it. I (wisely) demurred, explaining honestly that I “lack fiscal discipline”. If I drove it, there was a strong chance I’d want one... and then have to figure out how I was going to make that happen. He explained that there weren’t any available, he wouldn’t sell his, and so the threat didn’t exist. But I knew one does exist…on consignment at SnoTrans (though it lacks the steerable front ski). http://www.snotrans.com/  See, I was smart not to drive it!
> 
> Coolest New Concept:
> 
> K Talley and The Cat House. Wow! What an incredibly cool creation. And if you consider how quickly that evolved from something for sale on ksl.com to the finished product, it makes it even more of a feat. When I think of the words “luxury” and “snowcat”, they generally don’t belong in the same sentence. Well ,The Cat House redefines the rules. Pictures don’t do it justice, you must sit in its sumptuous interior to get the experience. Very, very cool and unique! Huge WOW factor!
> 
> The WBJ1 Award for Most LED Lights:
> 
> Archmage and his 1643. Holy Moly. I counted 29 separate LED lights (and I think there may be some under-cat “disco lights” I didn’t see). I teased WBJ1 about the amount of amperage necessary to power all those lights at once. I’m thinking Travis Nottingham has him beat…
> 
> The Best Line:
> 
> Mother Tucker. Though I didn’t meet everyone, I did meet Mother Tucker and some of the Canadian Contingent. (Great folks!) Anyway, he and I had some nice conversations and at one point the topic shifted to the Coronavirus. I asked if people in Canada were reacting similarly to Americans. He said they were, and though I can’t recall his exact words, it was something like “…and what’s with the toilet paper thing? It’s similar to the flu. It’s not like a shit storm was forecast”. Priceless!
> 
> Incidentally, he introduced me to Bayern Groomer Lager (Bayern Brewing Missoula, Montana) and Revelstoke Pecan Whiskey. (Ironically not distilled in BC, but in Minnesota?) Awesome stuff! When I got home I Googled it and one can buy it online. But in "The Peoples Republic of Utah" one cannot get beer, wine or liquor shipped to a Utah address.  I think it’s a Mormon thing. That whole concept about separation of church and state…doesn’t apply here.
> 
> If you didn’t make The Serenade, you screwed up. My advice is to learn from your mistake and try harder next time.
> 
> To all who made it, my sincere thanks for a spectacular experience. I didn’t meet everyone, but I sure had a fantastic time, and I hope to meet more people next time!



Blackfoot Tucker, thank you so very much for the kind words about the Frandee. I still think you should drive it, maybe next year, unless of course you buy that one that is for sale and bring your own.


----------



## GMoose

Backyardski said:


> Gmoose, although I didn’t get a chance to talk to you, I did get a kick out of watching your beautiful Frandee purring around all over the place.
> 
> Thank you for arranging to have the Eskelsons come to the gtg, I could have listened to that amazing historical info all day. There was mention of binders full of photos that may or may not have been passed around, I can only imagine how cool those are. Their recollections and photos would probably be the most complete and personal record of Frandee and Thiokol, as well as Bombardier’s entrance into the alpine cat market. Put me down for a few copies on the preorder list if you can nudge them into putting a book together!
> 
> Edit- *i posted this before seeing BFT’s post above and would have rather not followed that one! TLBFT gets the award for the most thorough, accurate and entertaining posts!



Sorry we did not meet, and more importantly, that you did not get a chance to ride/drive the Frandee.  Next year for sure (I understand there may already be dates set).

The collection of photos and news paper articles are from the scrap book that Ross Eskelsons wife (sorry I do not know her first name) put together.  Scott and Rhonda Eskelson gave me that book to always keep with the Frandee.  There is some incredible history in there, some day I will get it scanned and put on the forum for all to enjoy and learn from.  I will bring it next year if you or anyone else would like to look through it.

They also gave me some information on the Thiokol Spryte 201 that I purchased a couple months ago.


----------



## GMoose

Pontoon Princess said:


> fyi, yes we did do some T-shirts and hats,
> 
> the Frandee - GMoose was the poster cat for the hats and t-shirts and the tucker mafia had their own t-shirt...
> 
> your snow cat queen



Well it was rather embarrassing for a humble man to have the likeness of his Frandee on the hats and shirts.  However, what an honor, not only for me and my wife, but more importantly for the Eskelson family that came to the event.  I cannot thank PP enough for the great gesture. Thank you from Gmoose and Ms. Gmoose (as named by Blackfoot Tucker)!


----------



## GMoose

Here is a track quiz:  Which machine made these tracks.  Hint #1: Looks like they are 32 inches wide.  Hint #2: Looks like there is a 1 inch wide flat face in the bottom of the track. Hint #3: Looks like the differential pumpkin was dragging between the sets of tracks.  Hint #4: Looks like there may be some wood grain in that impression. Hint #5: The photographer (Ms. Gmoose) is partial to the owner.

A lot of tracks were made in the snow around base camp, everyone was having a ball.


----------



## GMoose

Who has the best caption for this one, Gmoose (Frandee), Mikemikelle (Imp), and Logger1965 (Tucker) talking after an 11 mile trip to the top of the mountain up Baker Creek.

How about:
Mikemikelle "I am telling you two tracks rule", Logger1965 "bullsh_t"


----------



## GMoose

5 Snow tracs, 1 snow master, and one resting driver:

I learned that it could be important to your health to carry a carbon monoxide detector in your snow trac.

Way cool machines, and what a fun group!


----------



## GMoose

Ms. Gmoose, Gmoose, Lynn Eskelson, Scott and Rhonda Eskelson (with the Frandee Sno-Shu of course).


----------



## Logger1965

I believe the real response was "Don't argue with me!! Pontoon Princess said you need to have a 4 track cat to lead the pack to the top of the mountain"


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it is official

Sun Valley, Idaho

March 11-15, 2021


----------



## GMoose

Lunch time, provided by PP, with the cool tucker trailer setup.


----------



## GMoose

Mill666er's 443, even though it has two to many tracks, it was still one of my favorites, something about the flames.

Check out the forest service approved spark arrestor on the exhaust. Rob also taught me a bit about half links for the tracks and hardened steel parts on the pontoons.


----------



## GMoose

Mikemikelle's home made trailer, cool rig, very well engineered and fabricated.  He even got to haul a payload on Sunday, a small snow scouter thing that JimVT brought.

I saw people videoing some of us riding the scouter, can anyone post one of those videos?


----------



## GMoose

Grandpa (Frandee) and Grandson (Imp).

Did I mention that we had a great time, if not I think you can see it in these pictures.


----------



## GMoose

Sno-Surfers 542, I got to drive this in McCall a couple years ago, my first Tucker I ever drove.  Just found out it has the Jeep tornado 230 inline 6 engine, the same as what I am rebuilding for my 542 cab forward.


----------



## GMoose

Some WOW factor here, show room quality restoration.  Heard he is working on another one, not sure about that, but that is what someone said.  His wife (sorry can't remember her name, Lxxxxxx) drove the Frandee, she was definitely the best at spinning cookies/donuts.


----------



## GMoose

Canada, nice couple, and a way cool cat.


----------



## GMoose

All I can say about this Tucker is POWER HOUSE.  We were with it when we did the 22 mile out and back.  I bet it could have towed us all out at the same time.  Those tracks must be 3 ft wide.


----------



## DAVENET

poijnty chops said:


> I know I'm late to the party but we had a blast. Big thanks to PP for all the time and effort organizing this get together, the location was awesome. Also a big thanks to everyone that came. It was tons of fun getting to hang with everyone and we can't wait to do it again. As usual we didn't enough photos, but here they are



Was the welder needed for this outing?  BFT missed "Best Rolling, Fix Anything, Repair Facility".


----------



## Track Addict

I think just one bogie wheel flat, a random 1" roller found, some gas in oil which I think was remedied.  My understanding is everything moved in and out under it's own power.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> I think just one bogie wheel flat, a random 1" roller found, some gas in oil which I think was remedied.  My understanding is everything moved in and out under it's own power.



most serious damage was 2 boggie wheels destroyed on a tucker rubber track, it also had 4 more very well worn wheel/bearing near failure, and the damage was only discovered once loaded on the trailer Sunday late afternoon.


everything else was no big issue, just added to the fun, excitement, and a little ribbing (poking of the bear) and the best mobile snow cat repair/rescue rig, sadly, saw no service.


----------



## DAVENET

What is up with 4Track's L/H rear pontoon orientation in post 341 above? Just an illusion??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> What is up with 4Track's L/H rear pontoon orientation in post 341 above? Just an illusion??



LOL, this has the ASC system, which allows for the rear pontoons to be steered independently of the front, Gmoose cab forward has the same system on his 542, currently under restoration.....


----------



## DAVENET

I assumed that may be the case, but the R/H side looks to be inline with the fronts


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GMoose,

Thanks for posting all the great photos. I strongly suspect credit for those should go to "Ms Moose" (I think that was her preferred form of address) as I'll bet she took them... Please also convey my thanks to her.


----------



## 1boringguy

Missed the T-shirt moment above, but Lil Captn and I also had our klan t-shirts ready. We'll have to bring them next year, being how there's already a plan.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Something I didn’t mention in my earlier post was the number of wives who came to The Serenade. I was surprised how many came, and was hugely impressed at how great they all were. A really fun bunch that added greatly to the experience. I genuinely feel I won the lottery with my (second) wife. Well, there were a lot of other lottery winners at The Serenade, too.

I mention this so those who are considering making a future Serenade should also consider including their wives when planning the trip. I can say unequivocally they would be most welcome.


----------



## mikemikelle

*Hey Snowcat fans-*

*Chapter 1*- *The Sun Valley Snowcat Serenade *

While some of you were stuck at home to watch NASCAR last weekend, or sulk about the lack of snow, or hid inside due to the impending doom created by the importation of that poor Chinese knock off of Corona.....a bunch of us gathered to witness the snow trials. Thee Competition! That's right, the winner take all, 2nd Unvitational Trials of Soiled Conservancy....put on by Royalty, and attended by actual Snowcat Royalty.

Fans flew in from as far away as New York and Massacheesenips, and everywhere in between. Competitors (and Snowtracs) from Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Utah, California, Colorado, and the oldest one was even from B.C.! No not "Before Christ", A.D., well, maybe A.D.D., but not quite A.D.H.D., but from the Hockey homeland, British Columbia, in an Oregonian machine, but legal because the speedometer (slowometer) was in Kilometers per Hour (which averaged out at 12.....yeah, KPH, so like 8 in America).

The honored guests were Snowcat Royalty, the brothers Eskelson, direct heirs to mad cat inventor and low PSF genius, Sir Ross Eskelson (their father). Yes, the brainchild of the 2 track snow cat, imitated to this day, but never duplicated. These two were all smiles, for they had three ponies in the race, which were all favored machines, the number #1 contender (Frandee Snoshu), #2nd in points (Red Hot Imp), and a new spit polished Sprite spilled out of some shop in Salmon. All three were inventions of their Father. They literally had no chance of losing! 




*Scott Eskelson was all smiles, knowing the family dynasty was well protected, and the win was virtually in the bag*


Hosting (and the full planning) of the event was none other than Pontoon Princess, our own Royalty. Additional events of Pomp and Circumstance were also included (horse drawn sleigh rides, fancy dining, pizza parties, bowling, etc.), plus lunch was provided both days at the event. All attendees were grateful for her mastery of the festivities. The event was so big that the local stores were emptied in Sun Valley, Ketchum, and Hailey, no joke. It was something to do with the Corona sponsorship. My opinion, they were poorly prepared.







*Attendees gathered for the lunchtime festivities both days*


Well known Forum names attended this herding: Pontoon Princess, Track Addict, Backyardski, Snow-surfer, Blackfoot Tucker, Logger1965, Archmage, GlacierSean, Mikemikelle, Gmoose, , Ktalley, Mill666er, JimVT, Cidertom, poijnty chops, Mother Tucker, 4Trackcat, 1boringguy, it’s all about downhill, and many many more …..

Loads of tension hidden behind all those smiles. Their handles were as varied as their machines and their attire, obviously in effort to throw off the competition. Examples like Blackfoot Tucker- feet weren’t black, but his sidekick’s eye was? 1boringguy- Not so boring, turns out he owns 3 machines, and he and his beautiful babe took a bird to Boise had a baby boy in-between events. Serious dedication!








There was a large contingent from the heavy favored Tucker brand (To clarify- not heavily favored, but heavy favored, meaning those who like a bit of "extra" in the trunk). Both rubber tracks and steel tracks, 2 doors and 3 door models, older, newer, mid-engine, front engine......and as expected, the illegal engined! Yes, long time forum contributor, Blackfoot Tucker, with his sidekick Scott (why are they always named "Scott"?) had their hotrod rigs disqualified before even departing the P.R.O.U. (Utah), due to outlawed repowering. Yup, the hopes of the Tucker fans were dashed, Thundercat and Snowzilla were both out. Another young hopeful had arrived in the wee hours, from Veil Colorado, Archmage, but proved to be too Tuckered out from attending the Colorado Snowcat Jamboree the week before. It was reported later on that he was so distraught afterwards that he was cooking leftover hotdogs on the side of the road on what appeared to be his spare pontoon? Can’t make this stuff up!



*Behind those smiles- The Ruthless “Blackfoot Tucker” and his sidekick Scott “Black eyed Gorilla”, trying to look so innocent- Definitely not as confident without their corked cats, “Snowzilla” and “Thundercat” . Those Utah folk always have that “friendly on a bicycle” look, but watch out!
*


Sort of on the down low, but another source of tension was the fact that two of the powerful cat families were represented. Both the Tucker mafia and the Snotrac mafia were seen, Dons and Enforcers. It’s thought that the whole event may have been a ruze to throw off the authorities about some meeting between the big bosses. Turns out one of them has crossed over into the others territory, and may now own three of them…my lips are sealed. Will be interesting to see how this plays out. Maybe the meeting was about how they were going to deal with the boundary dispute. 

The Snotrac mafia had a huge show of force with six machines present. It was obvious they were not playing around. They were still up to the same old tricks though, complete with “breakdowns” and “equipment failures” to throw off the others, but still manage to make it to all the events? Sir Scott Eskelson wasn’t having any of it, and donated “fuel Additive” to the fastest Trac’s tank to help with their so called “problem”. Think he said it was a real sweet blend, newly developed out of some cane byproduct? Shows true integrity by helping out the adversary….and also from Utah.




*Sir Scott Eskelson spotted “helping out” a rival rig with some sweet new fuel additive
*


Stay tuned for *Chapter 2* - more action and suspense, competition details, close calls, accidents......and remember *"Rubbin is Racing"*


----------



## TalleyHo

GMoose said:


> Grandpa (Frandee) and Grandson (Imp).
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that we had a great time, if not I think you can see it in these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124716
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124717
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124718





Both those machines are badass!  And Fast!  I had no luck trying to catch you on the way down and was clocking 15 MPH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mother Tucker

Awesome, eagerly waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## TalleyHo

GMoose said:


> All I can say about this Tucker is POWER HOUSE.  We were with it when we did the 22 mile out and back.  I bet it could have towed us all out at the same time.  Those tracks must be 3 ft wide.
> 
> View attachment 124724
> 
> View attachment 124725





Thanks Gmoose. Again the Frandee is NO JOKE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyardski

Haha, great writing Mike!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Mike Mikelle, 

Thanks for the pics, and the laughs. 

I've made multiple texts to WBJ1 about how great The Serenade was, and he has just about committed to making next years event. Of course that means Scott and I will have to get Snowzilla done. That’s a tall order as this is it’s present condition (axles were removed from both Snowzilla and Thundercat to install Eaton E Lockers).




Thundercat is almost completely reassembled. However, Scott and I have been talking about some additional modifications, which of course means taking some steps backwards as part of the process. Both modifications are labor intensive, and right now the plan is to get Snowzilla finished before any new Thundercat mods. We will make Sun Valley next year, and I guarantee we won’t show up with another stock-engined Tucker.  

There is also a vicious rumor Blackfoot Tucker is acquiring a machine made by a foreign manufacturer. (No, Tucker hasn’t moved their production offshore.) I will neither confirm nor deny that rumor...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mikemikelle, you are one crazy catter, think you have picked up the flag and going as fast as you can, fun story telling and can't wait to see how this fictional story ends, pretty sure the fix is in, thiokol wins in your make believe world....

really fun story telling and I am on the edge of my seat, more please...and yes, they are all named Scott, you really should get yourself one...

Blackfoot tucker, you have lots and lots and lots and lots of work to be ready in 358 days !!! fyi I vote for you to paint WBjr's rig PINK, better get a couple more Scott's

thank you again to all that came, what amazing group of cat friends...


----------



## pointy chops

DAVENET said:


> Was the welder needed for this outing?  BFT missed "Best Rolling, Fix Anything, Repair Facility".


Thankfully no welding or trailside repairs this trip out, but I wouldn't know how to act if I wasn't driving something with a welder bolted on


No video but here's a picture of Gmoose on the little snow bike/ski/sled


----------



## GMoose

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> GMoose,
> 
> Thanks for posting all the great photos. I strongly suspect credit for those should go to "Ms Moose" (I think that was her preferred form of address) as I'll bet she took them... Please also convey my thanks to her.



Ms. Gmoose did take most of them, and there are many more to come in the next couple of days as I get time to post. I will pass along the thank you.


----------



## GMoose

ktalley said:


> Both those machines are badass!  And Fast!  I had no luck trying to catch you on the way down and was clocking 15 MPH.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



About half way down my brakes were getting way hot from steering, we could smell them, when I stopped to check them I could have fried on egg on them. I should have installed the steering ski for that ride, it would have been perfect for that groomed trail. Glad l pulled over and had you pass, I slowed down, some of those edges were much steeper than I would have wanted to go over.


----------



## mikemikelle

> About half way down my brakes were getting way hot from steering, we could smell them, when I stopped to check them I could have fried on egg on them. I should have installed the steering ski for that ride, it would have been perfect for that groomed trail. Glad l pulled over and had you pass, I slowed down, some of those edges were much steeper than I would have wanted to go over.



Dont' give it away, that's Chapter 3


----------



## Mother Tucker

Have to get in behind Mother Tucker , she can slow you down.


----------



## olympicorange

…..  wow,... nice job guyz & ladies !!   and M/M ,..  great narration on chapter 1, ….  all super looking Cats.    glad everyone had a great time ! !  looks like a great crowd & beautiful country !  rrally bummed the ''strep '' throat & bronchitis  (& covid 19) ,... kept us away .  the ''wifey'' was looking forward to the  Idaho ''experience''.     WELL ,...  that;s it....  just gonna have to build a spare Cat & leave it out there , somewhere,... to jump in & take part....


----------



## Track Addict

We have officially affixed the memories in the east from Sun Valley!  Probably bring the model J.Tucker and Mrs next year.

Few other epic cat trip locations hidden in there.  

We have two pieces of folk art coming together to earn my awesome sculpture mineral rights.  One will be on permanent tour from pontoon gathering to gathering to gathering...  The other will capture the group for the next one that can commit!


----------



## Cidertom

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Mike Mikelle,
> View attachment 124760


 Looks like it got parked in a bad neighborhood ...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> it is official
> 
> Sun Valley, Idaho
> 
> March 11-15, 2021



okay folks

I have a block of 25 rooms reserved for our group, we will be able to make reservations early fall of 2020, be best when I post the reservation code (just like this year) to make them quickly, so if we need more rooms I will be able to get them, good news is the room price increase was only 5 dollars per room per night. King bedroom will be $225 and 2 queen bedroom will be $245, plus tax and fees, still a very good rate for any lesser resort.

FYI, before the china virus struck we had reserved 38 rooms, I am certain we will have that many rooms again if not more, 

there is more than enough great areas to cat about, 4 different areas all within 50 miles, about an hours drive, to adventure in, quite sure this coming event will exceed the experience of this years, lots of mountains to be climbed to their tops

this fall, there will be a complete schedule of activies will be posted, if you have any suggestions, they are more than welcome...

be safe and take care

humbly, 

your snowcat queen


----------



## Cidertom

ktalley said:


> Both those machines are badass!  And Fast!  I had no luck trying to catch you on the way down and was clocking 15 MPH.




Anyone can go fast downhill with failed (failing) brakes....


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

Mike, chapter 1 had me literally :th_lmao:!! Thanks for that!


----------



## GMoose

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Mike Mikelle,
> 
> Thanks for the pics, and the laughs.
> 
> I've made multiple texts to WBJ1 about how great The Serenade was, and he has just about committed to making next years event. Of course that means Scott and I will have to get Snowzilla done. That’s a tall order as this is it’s present condition (axles were removed from both Snowzilla and Thundercat to install Eaton E Lockers).
> 
> View attachment 124760
> 
> Thundercat is almost completely reassembled. However, Scott and I have been talking about some additional modifications, which of course means taking some steps backwards as part of the process. Both modifications are labor intensive, and right now the plan is to get Snowzilla finished before any new Thundercat mods. We will make Sun Valley next year, and I guarantee we won’t show up with another stock-engined Tucker.
> 
> There is also a vicious rumor Blackfoot Tucker is acquiring a machine made by a foreign manufacturer. (No, Tucker hasn’t moved their production offshore.) I will neither confirm nor deny that rumor...




Hey Blackfoot Tucker, tell us about that Thiokol that is hidden back there in this photo.


----------



## GMoose

Here we are headed up to base camp, I count 7 cats in the photo.


----------



## GMoose

No ski lift needed.


----------



## GMoose

Rhonda Eskelson driving the Frandee when the steering ski was attached on day one.  When I met Rhonda that morning she started to cry she was so happy.  I think we all made the Eskelsons day(s).  Thanks to everyone for making them part of the group!


----------



## GMoose

Base camp fun:


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GMoose said:


> Hey Blackfoot Tucker, tell us about that Thiokol that is hidden back there in this photo.




That's "Porky", Scott's Thiokol 1200C wide track. It earned its name when loading it on a trailer. It literally lifted the rear of the pickup truck off the ground. 



Here's a pic of his other machine, a 4VL.


----------



## GMoose

Headed up the mountain, about 11 mile trip up if I heard correctly.  Six of us went up on day two, I was at the very back.


----------



## GMoose

And more:








We came from somewhere WAY down there:


----------



## GMoose

And more:


----------



## GMoose

Headed down, the IMP lead the way:







Stopped to let the Frandee brakes cool down, why didn't I take the steering ski this day, live and learn.


----------



## GMoose

And even more:


----------



## GMoose

Well that is about all the photos I have to share.  Gmoose and Ms. Gmoose would like to thank everyone for the great time.  See you all next year.


----------



## GMoose

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> That's "Porky", Scott's Thiokol 1200C wide track. It earned its name when loading it on a trailer. It literally lifted the rear of the pickup truck off the ground.
> 
> View attachment 124799
> 
> Here's a pic of his other machine, a 4VL.
> 
> View attachment 124800



I like that 4VL, he needs to bring that next year.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

all fixed, great photos...

and thank you again to everyone that came and now sharing their fabulous photos


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Hey folks, I hope everyone is well, most of us are hunkered down to some extent. I think we squeezed this trip in just in time.
I threw together this raw, largely unedited video of the Serenade for you all. 
We sure had a great time catting and chatting with everyone. Of course several folks we didn't get to chat enough with but makes for a good reason to come back again next year. 
Not sure if our season is over yet but we are getting some new snow and it might be the best way to socially distance ourselves for a bit. If the weather gets nice again I might have to go on an early snow camping trip to Adams or something. Kids are out of school for probably the rest of the year and my work will screech to a halt for a bit so we will make the best of it for a while.
Stay safe, stay healthy and I'm looking forward to seeing all the projects people will be getting done during this shut down. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzjM9bQ4dVw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PJL

Great video, thanks for not spoiling it with some cheesy music.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

okay mikemikelle,

the masses are getting restless waiting for chapter 2

okay I am....

please


----------



## Mother Tucker

Ditto


----------



## LakeTucker

So many of those funny looking 2 trackers.. What are those Pontoon Princess?
:th_lmao:


----------



## mikemikelle

Sean, that video is awesome! Thanks for all that screaming 2 track action!

Thanks to all for the compliments on my writing ability. It is, after all, my word crafting technique, and ability to carefully articulate historically significant events that led me to my chosen profession.....uh, carpenter-izer-ing and weld-um-inger things!

Now I have writers block...get worried, becuz last time its lasted my whole highschool term, yup all six years


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mikemikelle said:


> Sean, that video is awesome! Thanks for all that screaming 2 track action!
> 
> Thanks to all for the compliments on my writing ability. It is, after all, my word crafting technique, and ability to carefully articulate historically significant events that led me to my chosen profession.....uh, carpenter-izer-ing and weld-um-inger things!
> 
> Now I have writers block...get worried, becuz last time its lasted my whole highschool term, yup all six years




would a little scotch help???


----------



## GMoose

So what happened to the spryte that was there Saturday but was gone Sunday? The owners were very nice and I wanted to chat with them more. Does anyone know if they are on the forum?


----------



## mikemikelle




----------



## Backyardski

GMoose said:


> So what happened to the spryte that was there Saturday but was gone Sunday? The owners were very nice and I wanted to chat with them more. Does anyone know if they are on the forum?



I was talking with him on Friday in the parking lot, he said he somehow got locked out of the forum and can’t get back on. He has tried to contact Doc about it without luck. I can’t remember either of their names (typical for me) but they live up near Smiley and do some serious backcountry ski adventures with that wide track Spryte. 

Yes Mrs. Mikelle, your hubby really is a silly one:th_lmao:


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GMoose said:


> So what happened to the spryte that was there Saturday but was gone Sunday? The owners were very nice and I wanted to chat with them more. Does anyone know if they are on the forum?



his name is Brandt and yup, he did get locked out, but back on the forums, really good guy, he had another commitment for Sunday, he showed back on Monday and got to talk with him at length, you should see him on the forums every once in a while, I texted him and suggested he post to the thread so you can see who he is and that will make easy to contact him, again nice guy and hope he becomes more involved with the forums.

mikemikelle, I see a little scotch did the trick, fun post, but really want to know if the mighty little imp is the hero of your very fictional snowcat story.

fyi, bombi1, John L. is the rogue snow trac guy that showed up out of no where, ha ha ha ha, he is the guy that makes new drive pockets for the snow tracs, cider tom has set, kinda lives in the area, actually he is out of Carey, Idaho, and occasionally posts to the forums, think he owns more than one snow cat, even maybe a Thiokol? 

wow, truth is, he was a huge amount of help in making things run smoothly and need to thank him big time for buying all the beer for Sunday bowling get together, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> his name is Brandt and yup, he did get locked out, but back on the forums, really good guy, he had another commitment for Sunday, he showed back on Monday and got to talk with him at length, you should see him on the forums every once in a while, I texted him and suggested he post to the thread so you can see who he is and that will make easy to contact him, again nice guy and hope he becomes more involved with the forums.
> 
> mikemikelle, I see a little scotch did the trick, fun post, but really want to know if the mighty little imp is the hero of your very fictional snowcat story.
> 
> fyi, bombi1, John L. is the rogue snow trac guy that showed up out of no where, ha ha ha ha, he is the guy that makes new drive spockets for the snow tracs, cider tom has set, kinda lives in the area, actually he is out of Carey, Idaho, and occasionally posts to the forums, think he owns more than one snow cat, even maybe a Thiokol?
> 
> wow, truth is, he was a huge amount of help in making things run smoothly and need to thank him big time for buying all the beer for Sunday bowling get together, thank you, thank you, thank you.



and yes, I forgot to include 1boringguy, he is very interesting character and congratulations on the new addition to the family, baby and mom are doing well, pretty sure they named the baby 'tucker kitten', not really, heck of a good guy and would have loved to talked with with more, hope to see him next year

and captain laketucker sir: if you bolted/linked those funny 2 track machines together as a pair, then you would have something...


----------



## BearGap

I started skiing at Paradise on Mt. Rainier in ‘63. The Head Ranger was Jim Lucas. I later taught in the ‘80s on Snoqualmie Pass with he and his wife Joy when they were in their 80s and still skiing well. Jim was certified at the first instructor examination in the US. It was at Sun Valley before WWII, ’39 I believe. We imported Austrian examiners and Jim was one of the very few who passed. Joy passed at the first post-war exam, also at Sun Valley and run by Austrians in ‘47.
I passed my full-cert exam in the ‘80s. I heard from Jim and Joy it was a cakewalk compared to the 3 days they spent doing final-forms for the Austrians. All of our PSIA stuff has Austrian roots for sure.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thanks everyone for the memories...


----------



## Track Addict

More to come 2021!


----------



## mikemikelle

*Chapter 2**- Event Update*

A quick shout-out and “Thank You” to one of our event sponsors, *Citri-dull*. Also known for their *“Burn-Thru”* technology, don’t’ fight rust, let it Blossom! Tucker uses them, maybe you should think about it-





In my lead up, I forgot to mention scandal. That word has to rear its ugly head at everything these days. Seems nothing’s safe, nothing’s discreet, like a Kardashian on a king sized. Most scandals involve some sort of cheating, and most good ones involve an attorney. 





*Contestants lined up for the First event*




*Several heat races followed, in a double elimination format*




*The "Racing" was just a portion of the competition. Other events, showcasing other "Snowcat" attributes, would also be on the schedule (Breath easy Tucker Fans)*




*As expected, Mob influence usually played a role in the "random" line-up of races. The P.R.O.U. always felt that the deck was stacked against them, and who couldn't feel for them. Looks a bit citruspicious!*




The Snotrac Mafia’s attorney, retired Vegas mayor, Oscar Goodman, found a little known clause in the Obama era “Make America Fair for Individuals Act”, which is a well-intended, but a poorly worded extension of the 1990 ADA Act (again not A.D., A.D.D., or A.D.H.D.) that aims at making “competition” equal between all participants. Anyway, that weasel, Goodman, whom happens to be a big golfer, figured out that if he could use “past success” against the other contestants (like he did, to take advantage amongst his fellow high wagering golf buddies, a.k.a. “handicap”), he could “equal” the playing field between his clients and the other manufacturers. Brilliant!





*Snotrac mob boss "Jimmy Vermont" (in dark glasses) spotted "in line" at the 
new "mobile" Cathouse of ill repute. Squeaking in a quick "peek" before the race*



So, back to that “poorly worded” part of that “Make America Fair for Individuals Act”, the vague description defines all “Snow Competition” as any event that is “Held in or on snow, or Participates in or on snow”. The small print goes on to further detail, with sections about “Experience”, and “Averages”, and “Achille-ing”. Wait, Achille-ing? You may ask what the hell that is. It is the “politically correct” term used to replace the term “handicap”, which the writers thought was inappropriate when used as part of the “Make America Fair for Individuals Act”. Worse yet, the official acronym for the “Act” is “M.A.F.I.A.”! Really? The “M.A.F.I.A.” is using the term Achille-ing’ to equal the playing field? After some checking, turns out Goodman was part of the lobby that “applied all the pressure” to create the “Act” in the first place. Seems like “Act” has become a repetitive term here, and again, all “Snowtrac” related. Serious folks, can’t make this stuff up.


So where does this play in? Ask Tucker 500 Club member *Sno-surfer*, he knows full well. Seems his past has come back to haunt him. Maybe you’ve seen hints of his prior success on the forum, moonlighting as a competitive windsurfer, and being an all-around good dude? Well, he also is good snowboarder…too good! Won lots of events, and yes “on snow”. Turns out Old Oscar Goodman was watching also, and as a result, made the event organizers “an offer they couldn’t refuse”. Yes, due to the vague, all inclusive, poorly written rules of the M.A.F.I.A. extension of the A.D.A., Sno-Surfer would be Achille-ed in order to level the playing field between contestants. The “wins” while snowboarding (remember the “on snow” part of “Snow Competition”) now used to determine a competitive average, and the resultant average used to determine the amount of “Achille-ing”. Sound Democratic? In this case “Damned”. Resultant penalty- a backwards start at the line for the B-Main “racing” event. Not even fair. He’d need to turn around a Tucker 542 as his first maneuver. Spinning the Nimitz in Honolulu Harbor, without tugs, would be a faster. Really Snotrac? To stoop this low? A Tucker 542 is a climbing machine, not a racer, surely you could have creamed him in that event without MAFIA involvement. I don’t know about you, but in Washington State, this is the equivalent of taking your kids pea shooter .22LR, and a can of Lamp Black Krylon, and defining it as an “Automatic Assault Weapon”. Hopefully Tucker fans will see redemption in the “non-speed” related events, for this one is toast.





*The B-Main Final- and the sad reality of the M.A.F.I.A. sanction against Tucker 500 frontman, Sno-Surfer (far Left), showing the backwards starting position. We limited this report to a "photo", because the video was just too gut wrenching.  Red Simpson singing "Give me 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around" came to mind. Though it was tough to watch, Tucker was getting prescribed some of their own medicine from the Snotrac show of force! The race was paused momentarily while Mob boss Jimmy Vermont was "located"*


----------



## PJL

Too much time on your hands with this quarantine?
Great story.


----------



## JimVT

PJL said:


> Too much time on your hands with this quarantine?
> Great story.



were all in hiding now


----------



## Sno-Surfer

OK, I’m cracking up. :th_lmao:the picture really makes it.


----------



## Logger1965

Citri-dull also makes the food coloring used in the "Orange Kool-Aid" so us real believers  can and do slowly provide the "Kool-Aid" to the non-beleivers without any of their knowledge. So just drink up and smile everything will be just fine, honest!!


----------



## Track Addict

Last participant of the Serenade finally arrived home safely!

Thanks


----------



## Pontoon Princess

from the very mad creative mind of JAKE, a really hot kitten...

JAKE the mad sculpture genius, would be happy to create a piece for you...


----------



## Backyardski

mikemikelle said:


> *Chapter 2**- Event Update*
> 
> A quick shout-out and “Thank You” to one of our event sponsors, *Citri-dull*. Also known for their *“Burn-Thru”* technology, don’t’ fight rust, let it Blossom! Tucker uses them, maybe you should think about it-
> 
> 
> View attachment 125090
> 
> 
> In my lead up, I forgot to mention scandal. That word has to rear its ugly head at everything these days. Seems nothing’s safe, nothing’s discreet, like a Kardashian on a king sized. Most scandals involve some sort of cheating, and most good ones involve an attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125091
> 
> *Contestants lined up for the First event*
> 
> 
> View attachment 125092
> 
> *Several heat races followed, in a double elimination format*
> 
> 
> View attachment 125093
> 
> *The "Racing" was just a portion of the competition. Other events, showcasing other "Snowcat" attributes, would also be on the schedule (Breath easy Tucker Fans)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 125094
> 
> *As expected, Mob influence usually played a role in the "random" line-up of races. The P.R.O.U. always felt that the deck was stacked against them, and who couldn't feel for them. Looks a bit citruspicious!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Snotrac Mafia’s attorney, retired Vegas mayor, Oscar Goodman, found a little known clause in the Obama era “Make America Fair for Individuals Act”, which is a well-intended, but a poorly worded extension of the 1990 ADA Act (again not A.D., A.D.D., or A.D.H.D.) that aims at making “competition” equal between all participants. Anyway, that weasel, Goodman, whom happens to be a big golfer, figured out that if he could use “past success” against the other contestants (like he did, to take advantage amongst his fellow high wagering golf buddies, a.k.a. “handicap”), he could “equal” the playing field between his clients and the other manufacturers. Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125095
> 
> *Snotrac mob boss "Jimmy Vermont" (in dark glasses) spotted "in line" at the
> new "mobile" Cathouse of ill repute. Squeaking in a quick "peek" before the race*
> 
> 
> 
> So, back to that “poorly worded” part of that “Make America Fair for Individuals Act”, the vague description defines all “Snow Competition” as any event that is “Held in or on snow, or Participates in or on snow”. The small print goes on to further detail, with sections about “Experience”, and “Averages”, and “Achille-ing”. Wait, Achille-ing? You may ask what the hell that is. It is the “politically correct” term used to replace the term “handicap”, which the writers thought was inappropriate when used as part of the “Make America Fair for Individuals Act”. Worse yet, the official acronym for the “Act” is “M.A.F.I.A.”! Really? The “M.A.F.I.A.” is using the term Achille-ing’ to equal the playing field? After some checking, turns out Goodman was part of the lobby that “applied all the pressure” to create the “Act” in the first place. Seems like “Act” has become a repetitive term here, and again, all “Snowtrac” related. Serious folks, can’t make this stuff up.
> 
> 
> So where does this play in? Ask Tucker 500 Club member *Sno-surfer*, he knows full well. Seems his past has come back to haunt him. Maybe you’ve seen hints of his prior success on the forum, moonlighting as a competitive windsurfer, and being an all-around good dude? Well, he also is good snowboarder…too good! Won lots of events, and yes “on snow”. Turns out Old Oscar Goodman was watching also, and as a result, made the event organizers “an offer they couldn’t refuse”. Yes, due to the vague, all inclusive, poorly written rules of the M.A.F.I.A. extension of the A.D.A., Sno-Surfer would be Achille-ed in order to level the playing field between contestants. The “wins” while snowboarding (remember the “on snow” part of “Snow Competition”) now used to determine a competitive average, and the resultant average used to determine the amount of “Achille-ing”. Sound Democratic? In this case “Damned”. Resultant penalty- a backwards start at the line for the B-Main “racing” event. Not even fair. He’d need to turn around a Tucker 542 as his first maneuver. Spinning the Nimitz in Honolulu Harbor, without tugs, would be a faster. Really Snotrac? To stoop this low? A Tucker 542 is a climbing machine, not a racer, surely you could have creamed him in that event without MAFIA involvement. I don’t know about you, but in Washington State, this is the equivalent of taking your kids pea shooter .22LR, and a can of Lamp Black Krylon, and defining it as an “Automatic Assault Weapon”. Hopefully Tucker fans will see redemption in the “non-speed” related events, for this one is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125096
> 
> *The B-Main Final- and the sad reality of the M.A.F.I.A. sanction against Tucker 500 frontman, Sno-Surfer (far Left), showing the backwards starting position. We limited this report to a "photo", because the video was just too gut wrenching.  Red Simpson singing "Give me 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around" came to mind. Though it was tough to watch, Tucker was getting prescribed some of their own medicine from the Snotrac show of force! The race was paused momentarily while Mob boss Jimmy Vermont was "located"*



Which story will end first? The one about the race, or the other snowcat adventure story about the famous ski racer?

#Whenischapter3goingtodrop


----------



## mikemikelle

I was thinking about offering to assist with the other, since my reporting is so accurate and trustworthy


----------



## mikemikelle

Sorry to keep my readers waiting....been bunked up double with Salman Rushdie, in Ted Kaczynski's old cabin. Waitin' for the heat to blow over....Never wise to piss off two mob bosses. Soon Mikemikelle's manifesto will shed light on the shenanigans


----------



## Cidertom

mikemikelle said:


> Sorry to keep my readers waiting....been bunked up double with Salman Rushdie, in Ted Kaczynski's old cabin. Waitin' for the heat to blow over....Never wise to piss off two mob bosses. Soon Mikemikelle's manifesto will shed light on the shenanigans






ebay has a very nice selection of knee braces cheap, perhaps you should look for your size.


----------



## JimVT

hoffa never had knee braces


----------



## Pontoon Princess

up on Fox Peak last night, over a foot of new snow fell.....there is about 30 inches up on top 

anyone up for a little snow catting?


----------



## vintagebike

Tried to get up to Brundage Mt to test out our new Bombardier but with CV19 and the recent passing of its sole owner it is locked down tight - the future is uncertain.  This is a shot today using a remote cam.  Snowing as we speak.


----------



## JimVT

that would have been a good test.


----------



## Track Addict

The Sun Valley Tucker has been granted asylum in New Hampshire. It is safe, well , and can now Live Free or Die!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

little summertime in sun valley


----------



## DAVENET

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Pontoon Princess* 

 
_yup, just a minor overhaul...

OO, do you need a GM style brake/clutch *master* cylinder? happy to get you a rebuild kit and or new one for you._
_------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

oh ooh , engine is gone ,.. time for a hemi..lol.. yes, on the dual bore m/c overhaul/rebuild kit,... thank you ,,,... p/p.... brake/clutch assy.....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, what was the original master cylinder application? Early 60's Chevy C10 pickup? https://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts/DC/116875-05081982.html


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pontoon Princess*
> 
> 
> _yup, just a minor overhaul...
> 
> OO, do you need a GM style brake/clutch *master* cylinder? happy to get you a rebuild kit and or new one for you._
> _------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
> 
> oh ooh , engine is gone ,.. time for a hemi..lol.. yes, on the dual bore m/c overhaul/rebuild kit,... thank you ,,,... p/p.... brake/clutch assy.....
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So, what was the original master cylinder application? Early 60's Chevy C10 pickup? https://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts/DC/116875-05081982.html




YUP, that is the one.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Happy 4th of July !!!

we are a great nation with a good soul, we need to be fair and just to all...


----------



## Backyardski

Bump. Jinn’s picture should be the first to be seen today.

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## loggah

Yes,Happy independence day,this picture was from a few years back,The flag is hanging in another place fore the momemt !     MAGA !!!!


----------



## GMoose

Stopped at our starting point for last seasons serenade today, looks a bit different in the summer.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

look for update about Snow Cat Serenade Sun Valley 2021, two point oh. right after Labor Day


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thinking about last years gathering of old grousers, at "snow cat serenade" Sun Valley, Idaho

I really enjoyed  meeting each person and our time on the snow and climbing to the top of Fox Peak, an 11 mile trek each way, snow cat lunches, with lots to do in Sun Valley, like the Saturday night dinner at Trail Creek Cabin and bowling Sunday night.

wonderful folks, wonderful snow cats, Idaho is a wonderful place

and yes, I know it is August...

thank you to everyone for the great memories


----------



## GMoose

That was a great time.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

lunch is ready


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Mike Mikelle,
> 
> Thanks for the pics, and the laughs.
> 
> I've made multiple texts to WBJ1 about how great The Serenade was, and he has just about committed to making next years event. Of course that means Scott and I will have to get Snowzilla done. That’s a tall order as this is it’s present condition (axles were removed from both Snowzilla and Thundercat to install Eaton E Lockers).
> 
> View attachment 124760
> 
> Thundercat is almost completely reassembled. However, Scott and I have been talking about some additional modifications, which of course means taking some steps backwards as part of the process. Both modifications are labor intensive, and right now the plan is to get Snowzilla finished before any new Thundercat mods. *We will make Sun Valley next year, and I guarantee we won’t show up with another stock-engined Tucker.*
> 
> There is also a vicious rumor Blackfoot Tucker is acquiring a machine made by a foreign manufacturer. (No, Tucker hasn’t moved their production offshore.) I will neither confirm nor deny that rumor...


WBJ1 is showing up! The question is, is a corked Tucker showing up!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

WBJ1 aka, the "Chadster", owner of BSGzilla tucker, 
think I can speak for everyone in welcoming you to your very first, gathering of old grousers, jamboree, snow cat serenade, etc etc etc, 

thank you in advance for taking the time and making the effort to come...pretty sure you will have a fabulous time, your welcome

many many many folks are looking forward to meeting up with you....


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

I am very excited! Like a kid at Christmas! I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone as well!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

wbuffetjr1 said:


> WBJ1 is showing up! The question is, is a corked Tucker showing up!!


WBJ1, I can’t believe you, of all people, would stoop so low as to use the “corked” term. Here’s a news flash: Mike Mikelle would consider Snowzilla a “corked” Tucker as well! 

Sadly though, neither Thundercat nor Snowzilla will be making the trip to SV 2021. I don’t think we’ve spent ten minutes working on Thundercat since I made that post. The big push has been on Snowzilla, but between my Covid related hiatus from all things snowcat back in April and May, and then our painter who bailed on his commitment to paint Snowzilla, we got further and further behind, and came to the realization there was no way we’d have Snowzilla ready in time. 

Now we’re trying to get the both the DMC 1450 and the 1544 fully operational for SV 2021. I don’t want to put words in his mouth, but I suspect Mike Mikelle would approve of the 1450, and its 200 CID Ford I6 engine. 

I subscribe to a saying in aviation about engine power, though I think it’s applicable to aircraft, sports cars, pickup trucks, snowcats; pretty much anything with an engine: “A lot is good, more is better, and too much is just about right”. This opinion won’t endear me to the Snow Trac mafia, but I think I was likely already infamous with them anyway…

The challenge is getting the DMC and Thundercat both ready. We’re putting in long hours, but progress is slow. (Isn’t it ALWAYS?) While Tuckers have their plusses and minuses, we’re discovering the (lack of) joy in working on the DMC’s wiring. As is the case in many areas, Scott is a veritable genius at things electrical, but he is now playing forensic electrician, and having a road map (wiring diagram) isn’t much help when the manufacturer deviates from their own map (adds wires for factory options that aren’t on the schematic). Of course the challenge is complicated by decades of people adding and subtracting “stuff” that results in loose wires connected to nothing, and not labeled. “WTF is this wire for?” is a commonly heard refrain.


----------



## Cidertom

Kenth Hansson the keeper of the snow trac registry would like to make certain he has us all.  I think it is a good thing.  if your cat is pictured, please reply with its position L>R .     Example #5, 2116 Oregon USA



Thanks, CT


----------



## mikemikelle

Hey, that's the picture from the "start" of the B-Main! Notice how the photo is cropped to cut out the "forced" backward starting position of Sno-surfer's 500. I know the Don of that mob is 3rd from right!


----------



## Helmsman38

Looks like it was a great time !


----------

